# Ενότητα θεμάτων που αφορούν  όλα τα είδη > Φαρμακευτικά σκευάσματα - Συμπληρώματα - Βότανα >  Η έννοια του pH

## aeras

Tο σώμα μας αποτελείται κατά περίπου 70% από νερό. Χημικά, σε 1 μόριο νερού (H2O) συνδέονται 2 άτομα υδρογόνου (H) με 1 ηλεκτρόνιο το καθένα και 1 άτομο οξυγόνου (O) με 8 ηλεκτρόνια. Οι ουσίες που αυξάνουν τη συγκέντρωση ιόντων υδρογόνου (Η+) στο νερό λέγονται οξέα, ενώ οι ουσίες που την ελαττώνουν αυξάνοντας τα ιόντα υδροξυλίου (ΟΗ-) αλκαλικές. Απλουστευμένα, τα ιόντα είναι ηλεκτρικά φορτισμένα σωματίδια που έχουν χάσει κάποια από τα περιφερειακά τους ηλεκτρόνια, τα οποία αναζητούν και τελικά «κλέβουν» από άλλα βιολογικά μόρια. Όταν όμως αυτό συμβαίνει σε μεγάλη έκταση, αυξάνεται η οξύτητα του αίματος, των οργάνων και των κυτταρικών υγρών και συγχρόνως δημιουργούνται περισσότερες ελεύθερες ρίζες, με αποτέλεσμα το οξειδωτικό στρες. Ο συνδυασμός υψηλής οξύτητας και οξειδωτικού στρες προκαλεί μεταβολικές δυσλειτουργίες, που, με τη σειρά τους, μπορεί να οδηγήσουν σε πρόωρη γήρανση, σοβαρά προβλήματα υγείας αλλά και σε υπερβολική αύξηση του σωματικού λίπους. 

*Η έννοια του pH**
*Η οξύτητα εκτιμάται με βάση την κλίμακα pH, η οποία αρχίζει από το 0 (όξινο) και τελειώνει στο 14 (αλκαλικό). Ουδέτερο pH είναι περίπου το 7. Για παράδειγμα, το νερό έχει συνήθως pH 7 κι αυτό σημαίνει ότι περιέχει ίσες συγκεντρώσεις ιόντων υδρογόνου και υδροξυλίου. Τροφές, ουσίες ή διαλύματα με pH μικρότερο από 7 είναι όξινες, έχουν δηλαδή υψηλότερη συγκέντρωση ιόντων υδρογόνου, ενώ με pH υψηλότερο από 7 περιέχουν περισσότερα ιόντα υδροξυλίου και είναι αλκαλικές. Επειδή όμως η κλίμακα pH είναι λογαριθμική, η αλλαγή μιας και μόνο μονάδας pH σημαίνει δεκαπλάσια αλλαγή στη συγκέντρωση ιόντων υδρογόνου!

*Ρύθμιση pH**
*Το ανθρώπινο σώμα είναι εξαιρετικά ευαίσθητο στις διακυμάνσεις του pH και γενικά λειτουργεί αποδοτικότερα (με ορισμένες εξαιρέσεις, όπως των πεπτικών υγρών και του δέρματος) όταν η σχέση οξύτητας / αλκαλικότητας των εσωτερικών ρευστών είναι ουδέτερη ή ελάχιστα περισσότερο αλκαλική. Σε ένα τέτοιο εσωτερικό περιβάλλον τα κύτταρα διατηρούνται πιο υγιή, τα θρεπτικά συστατικά των τροφών αξιοποιούνται καλύτερα, αυξάνεται η ικανότητα παραγωγής ενέργειας από τα μιτοχόνδρια και ισχυροποιούνται οι δυνατότητες αυτοϊασης και αποτοξίνωσης του οργανισμού. Σε γενικές γραμμές, η ρύθμιση της οξύτητας επιτυγχάνεται με την εξουδετέρωση των παραπανίσιων οξέων από ειδικά ένζυμα που παράγουν το ήπαρ και το πάγκρεας. Το αίμα επίσης μεταφέρει ορισμένα οξέα τα οποία αποβάλλονται με τα ούρα, τα κόπρανα, τον ιδρώτα ή και μέσω των πνευμόνων ως αέρια. Όταν τρώμε πολλές όξινες τροφές χωρίς να έχουμε τα ανάλογα αλκαλικά αποθέματα, η ρύθμιση του pH δεν γίνεται σωστά, η ισορροπία του εσωτερικού περιβάλλοντος διαταράσσεται και δημιουργείται υπεροξύτητα. Τα επιπλέον οξέα διαβρώνουν τους ιστούς και εμποδίζουν τον οργανισμό να επισκευάσει τις φθορές του. Εάν η κατάσταση δεν αντιμετωπιστεί έγκαιρα, προκαλούνται δυσλειτουργίες, που με τον καιρό εξελίσσονται σε σοβαρές ασθένειες. 

*Γιατί αρρωσταίνουμε από την υπεροξύτητα;**
*Η υπεροξύτητα υποχρεώνει το σώμα να «κλέψει» ουσιώδη μεταλλικά και άλλα στοιχεία από τους μυς και το σκελετό, προκειμένου να εξουδετερώσει τα επιπλέον οξέα. Συγχρόνως, ευνοεί την ανάπτυξη τοξινών και επιβλαβών βακτηριδίων που παρεμβάλλονται στη σωστή λειτουργία του ήπατος, του παγκρέατος, των επινεφριδίων και του θυρεοειδή. Επιπλέον, οι τοξίνες μειώνουν τη βιοδιαθεσιμότητα των αμινοξέων, των βιταμινών και των μεταλλικών στοιχείων, στερώντας από τον οργανισμό τη δυνατότητα να παράγει επαρκείς ποσότητες ενζύμων, ορμονών και αντισωμάτων. Αυτό παρεμποδίζει την αναδημιουργία των μυϊκών κυττάρων και άλλων απαραίτητων βιολογικών δομών και συστατικών για την ενεργειακή παραγωγή, με αποτέλεσμα λιγότερες καύσεις, χαμηλή ενεργητικότητα, χρόνια κόπωση, γενική αδυναμία, αυξημένη συσσώρευση λίπους κυρίως γύρω από την κοιλιά και πολλά επιπλέον κιλά, που επιβαρύνουν τον οργανισμό και κάνουν το μεταβολισμό ακόμα πιο νωθρό! 

*Πώς δημιουργείται το περιττό λίπος**
*Όταν οι τροφές καίγονται μέσα στο σώμα, αφήνουν πάντα κάποια κατάλοιπα, όπως η στάχτη που αφήνει το καμένο ξύλο στο τζάκι. Ανάλογα με το είδος των τροφών, τα κατάλοιπα μπορεί να είναι όξινα, ουδέτερα ή αλκαλικά. 
***Όταν τα όξινα κατάλοιπα είναι λίγα και τα αλκαλικά αποθέματα πολλά, ο οργανισμός ρυθμίζει σχετικά εύκολα το εσωτερικό του pH και αποτοξινώνεται φυσιολογικά.
***Αντίθετα, εάν τα όξινα κατάλοιπα είναι υπερβολικά και τα ρυθμιστικά ένζυμα δεν επαρκούν, ένα ποσοστό τους δεν εξουδετερώνεται και παραμένει στο σώμα. Επειδή όμως μπορεί να περάσουν στην κυκλοφορία του αίματος και μέσω αυτής στην καρδιά, στο πάγκρεας, στο ήπαρ και σε άλλα όργανα, το σώμα προσπαθεί να τα εγκλωβίζει μέσα στα λιποκύτταρα για να προστατεύσει τα ζωτικά του όργανα. Η συσσώρευση μεγάλων ποσοτήτων όξινων καταλοίπων στο λιπώδη ιστό έχει αποτέλεσμα την αύξηση του μεγέθους των λιποκυττάρων, έτσι ώστε να δημιουργηθεί περισσότερος διαθέσιμος χώρος για την ασφαλή αποθήκευσή τους. Σε ένα υπερόξινο περιβάλλον ο οργανισμός μας αναγκάζεται να φτιάξει ένα τείχος προστασίας από λίπος ενάντια στα οξέα και τις τοξίνες που απειλούν να τον βλάψουν. Κι όσο η υπεροξύτητα δεν διορθώνεται, το λίπος όχι μόνο αντιστέκεται σθεναρά σε οποιαδήποτε προσπάθεια μείωσής του μέσω δίαιτας ή γυμναστικής, αλλά αυξάνεται περισσότερο.

*Σημειώστε ότι:**
****Το pH δεν προσδιορίζεται από τη γλυκιά ή ξινή γεύση των τροφών. Η ζάχαρη, π.χ., δημιουργεί όξινα κατάλοιπα, ενώ το λεμόνι αλκαλικά.
***Τρόφιμα με χημικά πρόσθετα ή υπολείμματα φαρμάκων έχουν υψηλότερη οξύτητα.
***Τα βιολογικά τρόφιμα είναι πιο αλκαλικά από τα αντίστοιχα συμβατικά λόγω της απουσίας χημικών υπολειμμάτων.
***Τροφές που έχουν υποστεί μικρότερη επεξεργασία είναι κατά κανόνα πιο αλκαλικές.
***Τα ώριμα εποχιακά φρούτα και λαχανικά είναι πιο αλκαλικά από τα άγουρα. 
***Η ίδια τροφή παράγει περισσότερα οξέα όταν τηγανίζεται ή ψήνεται σε υψηλές θερμοκρασίες και λιγότερα όταν παρασκευάζεται στον ατμό ή βράζεται.
***Η προσθήκη ζάχαρης μετατρέπει τους χυμούς από αλκαλικούς σε όξινους.
***Γαλακτοκομικά από πρόβειο, κατσικίσιο ή γίδινο γάλα είναι πιο αλκαλικά σε σύγκριση με όσα φτιάχνονται από αγελαδινό.
***Το μούσκεμα των ξηρών καρπών και των ξερών φρούτων σε νερό αυξάνει το pH τους.

*ΑΛΚΑΛΙΚΕΣ, ΟΥΔΕΤΕΡΕΣ ΚΑΙ ΟΞΙΝΕΣ ΤΡΟΦΕΣ*
*Εξαιρετικά αλκαλικές*
*pH 8,5-9,0**
**Ακτινίδια* *
**Ανανάς φρέσκος**
**Αντίδια* *
**Αφεψήματα βοτάνων**
**Αχλάδια* *
**Καρπούζι* *
**Λεμόνι**
**Μαϊντανός**
**Μάνγκο* *
**Νεροκάρδαμο**
**Παπάγια**
**Πεπόνι**
**Σπαράγγια**
**Σταφίδες ξανθές**
**Σταφύλια**
**Σύκα ξερά Φρούτα του πάθους**
**Φύκια**
**Χουρμάδες ξεροί* *
**Χυμοί λαχανικών**
**Χυμοί φρούτων χωρίς ζάχαρη*

*Εξαιρετικά όξινες**
**pH 5,0-5,5**
**Αλεύρι ραφιναρισμένο**
**Αλλαντικά**
**Αμνοερίφια* *
**Ανθρακούχα αναψυκτικά**
**Βοδινό και μοσχάρι**
**Γαλοπούλα**
**Γλυκά με άσπρο αλεύρι και ζάχαρη**
**Γλυκαντικά τεχνητά**
**Εντόσθια**
**Επιδόρπια με ζάχαρη ή γλυκαντικά* *
**Ζάχαρη και προϊόντα αυτής**
**Ζελέδες**
**Καπνιστά και παστά τρόφιμα**
**Καραμέλες, μπισκότα* *
**Καφές και ροφήματα που περιέχουν καφεϊνη**
**Κινέζικα ζυμαρικά* *
**Κοτόπουλο**
**Κουνέλι**
**Κυνήγι**
**Κρέμες διάφορες**
**Μαρμελάδες**
**Ξίδι**
**Οινοπνευματώδη ποτά**
**Παγωτά**
**Ρύζι αποφλοιωμένο**
**Σάλτσες τυποποιημένες**
**Σιμιγδάλι**
**Σοκολάτα**
**Στρείδια**
**Συκώτι**
**Τρόφιμα με χημικά πρόσθετα**
**Τυριά ανακατεργασμένα**
**Χοιρινό**
**Ψωμί, αρτοσκευάσματα*

*Μέτρια αλκαλικές**
**pH 7,5-8,0**
**Αβοκάντο* *
**Αρακάς**
**Βερίκοκα φρέσκα και ξερά**
**Γκρέιπφρουτ* *
**Γλυκοπατάτες**
**Γογγύλια**
**Καλαμπόκι* *
**Καρότα* *
**Κολοκύθα**
**Κολοκυθάκια**
**Κουκιά**
**Κουνουπίδι**
**Λάχανο* *
**Μανταρίνια**
**Μαρούλι**
**Μήλα**
**Μηλόξιδο**
**Μούρα**
**Μπανάνες**
**Μπαχαρικά**
**Μπρόκολο**
**Παντζάρια**
**Πατάτα με τη φλούδα**
**Πιπεριές**
**Πιπερόριζα φρέσκια**
**Πορτοκάλια**
**Ροδάκινα**
**Σέλινο**
**Σκόρδο**
**Σπανάκι και συναφή χόρτα**
**Σταφίδες μαύρες**
**Σύκα φρέσκα**
**Φασολάκια**
**Φράουλες* *
**Χουρμάδες φρέσκοι*

*Μέτρια όξινες**
**pH 6,0-6,5**
**Γιαούρτι βιομηχανοποιημένο και επιδόρπια γιαουρτιού**
**Γλυκά με σπόρους και μέλι (π.χ. παστέλι)**
**Δημητριακά πρωινού επεξεργασμένα**
**Κέτσαπ**
**Κρασί χωρίς χημικά**
**Κρέμα γάλακτος**
**Μαγιονέζα σπιτική**
**Μαλάκια**
**Μπανάνες πράσινες**
**Μύδια**
**Πατάτες χωρίς φλούδα**
**Πίκλες**
**Πλιγούρι**
**Ρύζι μερικώς αποφλοιωμένο**
**Στάρι**
**Τυριά κίτρινα* *
**Φαγόπυρο**
**Φιστίκια αράπικα**
**Ψάρια**
**Ψωμί ολικής αλέσεως*

*Ουδέτερες**
**pH περίπου 7,0**
**Αβγά**
**Αγγούρι**
**Αγκινάρες**
**Αμύγδαλα**
**Βατόμουρα**
**Βούτυρο**
**Γάλα (κυρίως το κατσικίσιο)**
**Γιαούρτι παραδοσιακό (κυρίως το πρόβειο)**
**Δαμάσκηνα* *
**Δημητριακά πρωινού ολικής αλέσεως**
**Ελαιόλαδο και μη υδρογονωμένα φυτικά έλαια**
**Ελιές**
**Ζυμαρικά (μόνο τα ολικής αλέσεως)**
**Ηλιόσποροι**
**Καρύδα**
**Καρύδια**
**Κάσιους**
**Κάστανα**
**Κεράσια**
**Κεχρί**
**Κινόα**
**Κολοκυθόσποροι**
**Κράκερ και γκοφρέτες δημητριακών χωρίς ζάχαρη**
**Κρεμμύδια φρέσκα και ξερά**
**Λαχανάκια βριξελών**
**Λιναρόσποροι**
**Μακαντέμια**
**Μανιτάρια**
**Μαργαρίνες (μη υδρογονωμένες)**
**Μελάσα**
**Μέλι**
**Μελιτζάνα**
**Μούσλι**
**Μουστάρδα**
**Μπάμιες* *
**Νιφάδες* *
**Βρώμης**
**Ντομάτα**
**Ξινόγαλο**
**Παντζάρια**
**Παξιμάδια (κριθαρένια, σίκαλης και επτάζυμα)**
**Ποπ-κορν σπιτικό**
**Πράσο**
**Ρεβίθια**
**Ρεπάνι**
**Ροφήματα και πάστες από ξηρούς καρπούς**
**Ρύζι αναποφλοίωτο**
**Σάλτσες σπιτικές**
**Σόγια και προϊόντα σόγιας**
**Σουσάμι**
**Ταχίνι**
**Τυριά από πρόβειο ή γίδινο γάλα**
**Φάβα**
**Φακές**
**Φασόλια**
**Φιστίκια (εκτός από αράπικο)**
**Φύτρα δημητριακών**
**Ψωμί σίκαλης ολικής αλέσεως*

*Χάστε κιλά με τη δίαιτα pH**
*Ένα διαιτολόγιο με αναλογικά περισσότερες αλκαλικές και ουδέτερες τροφές δημιουργεί το κατάλληλο εσωτερικό περιβάλλον μέσα στο οποίο ο οργανισμός μπορεί να παραγάγει ενέργεια επιταχύνοντας το μεταβολισμό και να απαλλαγεί από τον ασφυκτικό κλοιό των περιττών κιλών, καίγοντας λίπος... 

*Μηχανισμός απώλειας λίπους**
*Ακολουθώντας ένα διαιτολόγιο με περισσότερες αλκαλικές τροφές:
***Βοηθάμε τον οργανισμό να διατηρήσει το επιθυμητό pH και ενισχύουμε την αποτοξινωτική ικανότητά του. Από τη στιγμή που η οξύτητα περιορίζεται και οι επιβλαβείς ουσίες αποβάλλονται, το αποθηκευμένο περιττό λίπος δεν εξυπηρετεί πλέον κάποια λειτουργική ανάγκη και αρχίζει να χρησιμοποιείται για την παραγωγή ενέργειας. 
***Συγχρόνως, ξεμπλοκάρεται ο μεταβολισμός, το σώμα αποκαθιστά τη θερμιδική του ισορροπία και η επιθυμία για φαγητό ελαττώνεται, αφού η δραστηριοποίηση των αποθεμάτων λίπους παρέχει στον οργανισμό μεγάλα ποσά αξιοποιήσιμης ζωτικής ενέργειας. 
***Έτσι, η σημαντική αύξηση των καύσεων που λαμβάνει χώρα στο λιπώδη ιστό επιφέρει γρήγορα και εντυπωσιακά αποτελέσματα στην ελάττωση των περιττών κιλών.

 Με βάση τα παραπάνω δεδομένα δεν μπορώ να καταλάβω πως το εξαιρετικά όξινο ξύδι χορηγούμενο στα πουλιά  τα ευνοεί.

----------


## panos70

Aeras πολυ ωραιο αρθρο μπραβο σου

----------


## koukoulis

Η αλήθεια είναι ότι τα ζητήματα δεν είναι τόσο μονοσήμαντα όσο τα θεωρούμε. Όπως λοιπόν τα δικά μας κύτταρα σε γενικές γραμμές είναι ευπαθή σε όξινο περιβάλλον, εκτός κάποιων ιστών μας φυσικά, έτσι είναι και τα κύτταρα κάποιων μονοκύτταρων οργανισμών, π.χ. Βακτήρια, μύκητες κλπ,όπου σε χαμηλά pH, υψηλή οξύτητα δλδ, λύεται η κυτταρική τους μεμβράνη με αποτέλεσμα να καταστρέφονται. Για να ακριβολογήσω για κάθε μονοκύτταρο οργανισμό υπάρχει μια βέλτιστη περιοχή pH στην οποία επιβιώνει και πολλαπλασιάζεται. Έτσι λοιπόν αν κανείς διαταράξει τις ιδανικές συνθήκες διαβίωσης για το κάθε είδους παρασίτου, τότε αναστέλλει είτε την ανάπτυξη αυτού ή /και τον πολλαπλασιασμό του. Δίνοντας για παράδειγμα αραιό διάλυμα ξυδιού σε νερό σε ένα πουλί, κατά την κατάποση, καθώς αυτό περνά από το στόμα και τον λάρυγγα ενδεχομένως να αναχαιτίσει κάποιον παθογόνο μικροοργανισμό, η δε διέλευσή του μέσω του στομάχου, πιθανά δεν επηρεάζει ιδιαίτερα μια και το pH αυτού είναι εξαιρετικά όξινο και φυσικά πιο όξινο από το διάλυμα ξυδονερου αν αυτο είναι αραιό. Ελπίζω να βοήθησαν.

----------


## aeras

*Το ιδανικό επίπεδο* *ph** για το αίμα είναι 7,39*. 
 Διαταραχή του pH : αίμα που είναι είτε πολύ όξινο είτε αλκαλικό οφείλεται σε κατάσταση ή ασθένεια που επηρεάζει όλες τις λειτουργίες ,του σώματος. Το σώμα μας έχει 2 συστήματα που συνεργάζονται για να ρυθμίσoυν το ph.
1. Το αναπνευστικό ( μέσω πνευμόνων και δέρματος)
2. Το μεταβολικό ( αυτό που κάνει το αίμα σε όλο τον οργανισμό) 
Ανεξάρτητα από το ποια είναι η αιτία της διαταραχής του pH , εφόσον το αναπνευστικό και το μεταβολικό σύστημα αλληλοσχετίζονται, το ένα σύστημα θα αντισταθμίσει το άλλο ώστε να φέρει το pH σε ισορροπία Οι νεφροί και οι πνεύμονες θα συνεργαστούν για να βοηθήσει να διατηρήσει ένα pH του αίματος των 7,4  το δέρμα έχει ΡΗ 5,5 (όξινο για προφύλαξη εισόδου μικροβίων), το στομάχι ΡΗ 2-3(πολύ όξινο για διάσπαση τροφών), ενώ το αίμα, πάντα αλκαλικό 7,39, με ασήμαντη διακύμανση.

----------


## geam

Μιχάλη με τα βίντεο μπορει να μην τα πας καλά.... εδώ όμως... 10'''''

----------


## jk21

σε οσα λεει το αρθρο δεν εχω παρα να συμφωνησω .καποτε διαβαζα ενα βιβλιο που προτειναι διαιτα στο συνδιασμο τροφων που απαραιτητα δεν θα συνδιαζονται οξινες (  ή που προκαλουν οξεα πχ με ηψηλα ποσοστα πρωτεινη η μια και υψηλους υδατανθρακες η αλλη )  ή που αν υπαρχει μια οξινη απαραιτητα σε αρκετη ποσοτητα θα υπαρχει και αλκαλικη 

πχ μακαρονια με κιμα ειναι λαθος ως προς την χωνεψη τους ενω μακαρονια με κολοκυθακια πχ ειναι οκ 

στη συγκεκριμενη διαιτα εχω ακουσει απο γιατρους και διατροφολογους και αντιθεση αλλα δεν με κρινω ικανο να αναφερω ποιος εχει δικιο 



Ο ΜΙΧΑΛΗς μας  ομως εδω  εχει αδικο στο τελικο του ερωτημα  (Με βάση τα παραπάνω δεδομένα δεν μπορώ να καταλάβω πως το εξαιρετικά όξινο ξύδι χορηγούμενο στα πουλιά  τα ευνοεί.  ) αφου ξερει ( το εχουμε θιξει στο παρελθον αλλου   :wink:           )  οτι το αραιωμενο μηλοξυδο μπορει ελαχιστα να επηρεασει το ph του στομαχου (σε σχεση με κακους συνδιασμους τροφων ) και τοσο ωστε να δημιουργησει ισως μικρο προβλημα σε κακους οργανισμους να υπεραναπτυχθουν (το ανελυσε διεξοδικα ο Γιαννης στο post 3 ) αλλα μεγαλυτερο στους ιδιους κακους και κυριως στου μυκητες ,στην οδο μεχρι να φτασουν εκει απο το στομα .Σιγουρα ομως αδιαλυτο μηλοξυδο ή ξυδι και σε συχνη χρηση δεν εχει να επειφερει καλα αλλα κακα αποτελεσματα !

----------


## aeras

Γνώμη μου,  για να έχει αποτέλεσμα το ξίδι θα πρέπει πρώτα το οξύ  να κάψει τους ιστούς του λήπτη και ίσως τότε να εξολοθρεύσει και τους μύκητες

----------


## jk21

ΜΙΧΑΛΗ ισως  να μην εχεις καταλαβει τον τροπο δρασης του μηλοξυδου και ευρυτερα του ξυδιου εναντια σε προσβολη μυκητων σε σχεση με καθαρα μηκυτοκτονα φαρμακα  .ειναι κατι αντιστοιχο (οχι ακριβως )μεταξυ κοκκιδιοστατικων και κοκκιδιοκτονων .το μηλοξυδο απλα περιοριζει την αναπτυξη τους (οπως ακριβως περιεγραψε ο γιαννης στο 3ο ποστ ) μεσω της μειωσης του ph στην περιοχη που υπαρχουν μυκητες και κυριως σε περιοχες που το ph δεν ειναι απο τη φυση του οξινου πχ η διαδρομη απο το στομα μεχρι τον προστομαχο (γιατι απο εκει και περα το ph ετσι κι αλλιως ειναι χαμηλο και μικρη διαφοροποιηση μπορει να επιφερει μονο το μηλοξυδο για αυτο και δεν ενδικνυται για αντιμετωπιση παρα μονο για συγκρατηση μεχρι να δοθουν φαρμακα) .για να σου δωσω να καταλαβεις τι εννοω (αν και ειμαι σιγουρος οτι το καταλαβαινεις μια χαρα ) οταν βαζουμε μηλοξυδο στις ποτιστρες και ειδικα το καλοκαιρι , δεν θα δεις καθολου τη γνωστη γλιτσα ή πρασινιλα που πιανει η ποτιστρα αν μεινει το νερο καποιες μερες (ακομα και εκτος πουλιων αρκει αρχικα να ηταν σε αυτα ) με το νερο μεσα .σε αυτες που δεν εχουν μηλόξυδο αραιωμενο θα εχεις συντομα μια αξιολογη <<χλωριδα και πανιδα >>   :wink:

----------


## aeras

Και ( ίσως )εσείς δεν θέλετε να καταλάβετε τι λέω εγώ, να σου φέρω και εγώ ένα παράδειγμα, εάν τρέξει το νερό στιγμιαία από ένα σωλήνα  αυτός ο σωλήνας δεν θα πιάσει  ποτέ γλίτσα η πρασινίλα. Κάτι αντίστοιχο θα συμβεί με το μηλόξυδο  θα περάσει και θα αφήσει ανέγγιχτους τους   μύκητες.

----------


## jk21

στιγμιαια ή περιστασιακα ή εθιμοτυπικα οπως συνηθιζω σκωπτικα να το λεω , συστηνανε να συστηνουν χρηση μηλοξυδου  κατα καιρους διαφοροι διαδικτυακα .εγω οποτε το προτεινω ειμαι συγκεκριμενος .10ημερη χορηγηση και ισχυροτερη δοση 
1κουταλι του γλυκου ( 5 ml ) στα 100 ml νερου σε πιθανο προβλημα και μισο κουταλι σαν προληψη 

και απο αυτην που προτεινει 
το merckvetmanual 
http://www.merckvetmanual.com/mvm/in.../bc/200700.htm
(15 ml / λιτρο νερου -> 5 ml στα 330 ml  νερου )

παρολα αυτα οταν υπαρχουν *σαφεις υποψιες* για μυκητες ,θα εχεις παρατηρησει οτι δεν δισταζω πια να προτεινω την χρηση nystamysyn ,σε σημειο που αλλου εχω κατηγορηθει οτι το κανω ελαφρα την καρδια και το ξερεις ! να επισημανω ομως και εδω οτι και αυτο το φαρμακο δεν μπορει να δινεται χωρις να υπαρχουν σαφεις υπονοιες αν οχι αποτελεσμα εξετασης γιατι μπορει να μην εχει (κατα τη γνωμη μου αλλα και διεθνεις αναφορες σε κτηνιατρικες σελιδες  ) τον κινδυνο παρενεργειων που εχουν αλλα ισχυροτερα για τους μυκητες αλλα η συχνη χρηση του δημιουργει ανθεκτικα στελεχη μυκητων και το καθιστουν τελικα αχρηστο !

----------


## georgekouk

Φίλε aeras. Μην τα παίρνεις όλα ... αερικώς και με τη φούρια των μποφόρ. Το οισοφαγογαστρεντερικό σύστημα ενός ζώντος οργανισμού που έχει και εκ των πραγμάτων μικροοργανισμούς εντός του, δεν είναι από χαλκοσωλήνα ή pvc. Δεν είπε κανένας ότι θα απορροφηθεί ή θέλει να απορροφηθεί από τον οργανισμό. Στο διάβα του έρχεται σε επαφή με τους μύκητες και εκεί γίνεται η όλη δουλειά κατ' αρχήν. Όταν όμως περιέχεται και στο περιβάλλον τους, τότε δεν τους διευκολύνει την "πρόσδεση"¨και την ανάπτυξή τους σε υγιείς ιστούς του γαστρεντερικού. Λειτουργεί όπως το νερόξυδο στις ελιές π.χ. αδόκιμη η προσομοίωση αλλά... γλαφυρή θα έλεγα.

----------


## aeras

Ερώτηση προς τους επίγειους. Οι μύκητες  αντέχουν  σε οξύτητες  από ...3 μέχρι 11...  το ξυδάκι  πόσο θα αλλάξει το ph.  Και τι μπορεί να τους προκαλέσει?

----------


## aeras

Έχω  διαβάσει
Αποκατάσταση των τιμών του pH του σώματος. Ένα αλκαλικό pH είναι θεμελιώδες στη διαχείριση της candidiasis και των μυκητιάσεων.

----------


## jk21

MIXAΛΗ και ο ανθρωπος αντεχει μεχρι και 50 βαθμους πανω απο το μηδεν υπο συνθηκες αλλα και με μειον 30 .αντεχει το ιδιο καλα οσο αντεχει ομως απο 15 εως 35 ; ξερεις πολλους να εχουν οραξη να παιξουν το ... παιχνιδι της αναπαραγωγης σε θερμοκρασιες κατω του μηδενος ή εστω με 35; 

αν δεν το εχω πει εδω το εχω πει σε αλλα ποστ οτι οι μυκητες που συνηθως προσβαλλουν τα πουλια οι  candida albicans  ειναι μερος της φυσιολογικης τους αλλα και της φυσιολογικης μας χλωριδας και συμβαλλουν στην αποικοδομηση των τροφων .τρεφονται με  τροφες σε αποσυνθεση εντος του οργανισμου  σε διαφορα σημεια του . αλλα σε πληθυσμους σε ισορροπια που δεν αυξανονται για να ερθουν σε παθογονα επιπεδα .το ιδιο και το e colli στα εντερα .οταν αυτη η ισορροπια διαταραχθει για διαφορους λογους  ( ειτε αφορουν τη διατροφη ,ειτε την καταστροφη της ωφελιμης χλωριδας και πανιδας (οπου υπαρχει ) που δεν ευνοει την αναπτυξη τους απο την καταχρηση αντιβιοτικων ,ειτε στο φαινομενο sour crop στα πουλια απο λαθος τροπο ταισματος ) τοτε οι πληθυσμοι αυξανονται .αυτο ερχεται να περιορισει το δυνατον σε φυσιολιογικα και οχι να εξαλειψει ,το μηλοξυδο .εδω γινονται αγωγες σε ανθρωπους και ζωα με ισχυροτερα φαρμακα απο τη νυστατινη οπως ιτρακοναζολη ,μυκοναζολη ,φλουκοναζολη ,αμφοτερακινη β και σε πολλους οργανισμους το προβλημα δεν εξαλειφεται ολοκληρωτικα αν δεν αλλαξουν (αν ειναι δυνατον ) και οι αιτιες που το δημιουργουν .πως ειναι δυνατον να απαιτεις κατι τετοιο απο το μηλοξυδο να το κανει πληρως;

----------


## aeras

Δημήτρη, σε τι θερμοκρασίες αντέχει ο άνθρωπος δεν είναι το θέμα μας γιατί και εκεί λάθος κάνεις. Εάν σε ενδιαφέρει για τους μύκητες διάβασε παρακάτω μπας και αναιρέσεις όσα πιστεύεις.
http://invenio.lib.auth.gr/record/114723/files/Katragou.pdf?version=1

----------


## jk21

ΜΙΧΑΛΗ αυτο για τους ανθρωπους το ανεφερα σαν παραδειγμα προχειρο και εμπερικο απο καταστασεις που εχω ακουσει .δεν το εψαξα επιστημονικα και δεν ειναι εκει το θεμα μας αλλα το οτι ηθελα να σου πω οτι αλλο τα ορια και αλλο οι ευνοικες συνθηκες εξαπλωσης ενος οργανισμου ειτε ειναι αυτος ανθρωπος ειτε μυκητας .ειδικα οταν κανεις δεν μιλα για εξολοθρευση των μυκητων αφου καντιντιαση (η ασθενεια ) δεν ειναι η υπαρξη μυκητων αλλα η εξαπλωση τους σε μερη που δεν αποτελουν φυσιολογικη πανιδα ή η αυξηση τους σε αποικιες πολυ πιο πανω απο τις φυσιολογικες 


η διατριβη που με παραπεμπεις ειναι αρκετα ενδιαφερουσα αλλα οπως ξερεις σοβαρα κειμενα δεν διαβαζονται στο ποδι .θα την διαβασω συντομα αλλα δεν μπορω αμεσα ωστε να μαντεψω τι θελεις να πεις .πολυ περισσοτερο τα μελη αφου για αυτα γραφουμε και οχι για να πεισουμε εμας .μειναμε λοιπο στο οτι  δεν επιζητουμε δραση εξολοθρευτικη αλλα περιοριστικη στις αποκιες μυκητων μεσω του μηλοξυδου  .και αυτο μπορει να γινει κατα τη γνωμη μου  διαφοροποιωντας το περιβαλλον διαβιωσης των μυκητων απο ευνοικο σε λιγοτερο ευνοικο ,το οποιο σαφως υπαρχει προς στα ορια επιβιωσης του

στον ανθρωπο μια αιτια της ανισορροπια που δημιουργειται και αυξανονται οι μυκητες ειναι η καταστροφη της ωφελιμης πανιδας (πχ γαλακτοβακιλλων ) απο τα αντιβιοτικα .
στα πουλια και ειδικα στα στρουθιομορφα αν μονιμη παρομοια πανιδα δεν υπαρχει οπως ξερουμε οτι ειναι η δικια σου θεση ,και αν υποθεσουμε οτι το ph οπως λες δεν μπορει να τους επηρεασει αφου οπως λες εχουν τοσο μεγαλα ορια ανοχων ,γιατι στο στομα των  πουλιων  εχουμε καποιες φορες αναπτυξη τους;

----------


## aeras

Προκαλούνται  από ένα υποκείμενο παράγονταΠαράγοντες περιλαμβάνουν άγχος, ελλείψεων βιταμινών και ανόργανων στοιχείων, διακυμάνσεις της θερμοκρασίας, οι περιβαλλοντικές αλλαγές, ψυχολογικό στρες και υποκείμενη νόσο

----------


## panos70

Βρε παιδια ας τα δουμε λιγο ποιο χαλαρα τα πραγματα και οχι τοσο πολλες επιστημονικες  και ιατρικες  ορολογιες ,χομπι κανουμε αλωστε και θελουμε να καταλαβαινουμε με ποιο απλα λογια

----------


## jk21

MIXAΛΗ  το ψυχολογικα  στρες  - αγχος τι επηρεαζει και εμφανιζονται οι μυκητες ; το εχεις δει να αναφερεται πουθενα; εγω παντως εχω διαβασει οτι επιδρουν στο ph του οργανισμου αντιστοιχα στα διαφορα οργανα και σημεια του .

ΠΑΝΟ σε κατανοω αλλα το θεμα (αν βεβαια δινεται με ορους κατανοητους απο τα μελη ) πιστεψε με ειναι πολυ ενδιαφερον

----------


## aeras

Δημήτρη, επειδή το θέμα κουράζει τα μέλη  σου στέλνω π.μ

----------


## PAIANAS

Α όχιιιιιι ..τώρα που πήρα πατατάκια μη μου το χαλάτε  :Evilgrin0039:

----------


## ninos

> Δημήτρη, επειδή το θέμα κουράζει τα μέλη  σου στέλνω π.μ


οχι βρε παιδιά..  Θέλουμε και εμείς να μάθουμε   :sad:

----------


## parrotlet breeding

> Βρε παιδια ας τα δουμε λιγο ποιο χαλαρα τα πραγματα και οχι τοσο πολλες επιστημονικες  και ιατρικες  ορολογιες ,χομπι κανουμε αλωστε και θελουμε να καταλαβαινουμε με ποιο απλα λογια


Γενικά θα συμφωνήσω με αυτή την άποψη και παρόλο που αρχικά με το που είδα το θέμα ήθελα να απαντήσω στη συνέχεια δεν το θεώρησα σημαντικό. Απαντάω μόνο για τους εξής λόγους : 
1. επειδή βλέπω ότι το θέμα παίρνει διαστάσεις χωρίς ιδιαίτερο λόγο 
2. επειδή φαίνεται πως δεν υπάρχει διάθεση για αποδοχή και συνεννόηση 
3. επειδή γνωρίζω λίγα πράγματα για τα συγκεκριμένα θέματα (ένεκα 5ο ετής φοιτητής Ιατρικής) 
4. επειδή η συζήτηση φαίνεται να πηγαίνει σε ένα κλασσικό νεοελληνικό μοτίβο που κάποιος πιάνεται από μία λέξη και με διάθεση όχι να ακούσει αλλά να "συνετίσει" αρχίζει και αραδιάζει αποσπάσματα που από μόνα τους μπορεί να φαίνονται ορθά αλλά μην έχοντας το απαραίτητο υπόβαθρο γνώσεων υποκύπτει σε λογικά σφάλματα. 
*Η ημιμάθεια είναι η τρομερότερη μάστιγα της ανθρωπότητας. Τελείως  άγνωστη μέχρι την εποχή μας είναι χειρότερη από την πανούκλα, την πείνα  και τον πόλεμο.* 
Φιόντορ Ντοστογιέφσκι (Οι Δαιμονισμένοι)  

 
Αρχικά να αναφέρω ξανά ότι το γαστρεντερικό σύστημα αποικίζεται από πληθώρα μικροοργανισμών, κυρίως βακτηρίων και σε μικρότερο βαθμό μυκήτων και ιών. Ο οργανισμός όμως διαθέτει αμυντικούς μηχανισμούς που τους περιορίζουν και δεν τους επιτρέπουν να πολλαπλασιαστούν, ανάμεσα σ'αυτούς τους μηχανισμούς είναι και το πολύ χαμηλό PH του στομάχου. Από την άλλη όμως όταν παραβλάπτονται ή εξασθενούν αυτοί οι μηχανισμοί [ανοσοκαταστολή λόγω στρες (κυρίως σε ζώα και όχι στον άνθρωπο), άλλης υποκείμενης νόσου, τοπικούς παράγοντες (τραυματισμός, διαταραχή χλωρίδας), διαταραχή τοπικού PH] έχουμε σαν αποτέλεσμα την εξάπλωση και τον αποικισμό με νοσογόνους παράγοντες. 

Στο συγκεκριμένο θέμα : η χορήγηση μηλόξυδου σίγουρα επηρεάζει τοπικά το PH από όπου διέρχεται και θεωρώ αστείο τις θεωρίες περί ροής κλπ που μόνο στη φαντασία μας μπορεί να βρίσκουν εφαρμογή (το νερό δε διέρχεται σαν από σωλήνα στον οισοφάγο, αλλά με περισταλτικές κινήσεις- η έλλειψη υποβάθρου γνώσεων που λέγαμε- αυτό αυξάνει το χρόνο διέλευσης και άρα την επίδραση του οξέος στο τοπικό PH).
 Από την άλλη μπορεί μεν να υπάρχουν μύκητες που είναι ανθεκτικοί σε χαμηλό PH, μύκητες που πολλαπλασιάζονται καλύτερα σε όξινο PH - βλέπε ζυμομύκητες στα "ξινά" γιαούρτια, αλλά και μύκητες που το χαμηλό PH είναι τοξικό για αυτούς. Αυτό δε λέει τίπότα σαν παρατήρηση και αν μάλιστα προτείνει το merck manual - που θεωρείται διεθνώς ιατρικά αξιόπιστο- τη χορήγηση ξυδιού για μένα αρκεί και μάλιστα συμφωνεί με τις έως τώρα γνώσεις μου για την προφυλακτική δράση του χαμηλού PH.

Τέλος επιτρέψτε μου να εκφράσω τις αμφιβολίες μου για την αξιοπιστία της αρχικής δημοσίευσης, καθώς  τέτοιου είδους "επιστημονικά" άρθρα στηρίζονται κυρίως σε γνώσεις και παρατηρήσεις της βιοχημείας του μεταβολισμού οι οποίες δε σημαίνει απαραίτητα ότι έχουν κλινική εφαρμογή και προσφέρουν τα κλινικά αποτελέσματα που υπόσχονται. Δεν είναι τυχαίο εξάλλου το γεγονός ότι υπάρχουν διαιτητικά σχήματα που στηρίζονται σε αντίθετα εντελώς πράγματα: όξινες τροφές - αλκαλικές τροφές, πλούσιο σε πρωτεΐνες - πλούσιο σε υδατάνθρακες, αυτό αντικατοπτρίζει και την ανάγκη για διαφοροποίηση των "συνταγών επιτυχίας" και άρα την όσο το δυνατό μεγαλύτερη εμπορική εκμετάλλευση. Δεν είναι τυχαίο ότι τα περισσότερα τέτοια άρθρα δε συνοδεύονται από αξιόπιστες παραπομπές σε κλινικές μελέτες και σε σοβαρή βιβλιογραφία.

 Γνώμη μου λοιπόν είναι να μη σταθούμε άλλο σε αυτό το θέμα γιατί μάλλον είναι λανθασμένη η λογική του βάση και έτσι αναλισκώμαστε άσκοπα. 

Τέλος να σημειώσω ότι πρόθεση μου δεν ήταν να υποπέσω κι εγώ σ'αυτό που έκρινα, δηλαδή την υπόδειξη και  τη διάθεση για κρίση, αλλά πιστεύω ότι οι γνώσεις μου παρέχουν μία ασφάλεια να εκφέρω μία πιο σίγουρη και πιο τεκμηριωμένη άποψη και το έκανα μόνο επειδή έβλεπα ότι η συζήτηση ξέφευγε από το αρχικό της θέμα. Διάθεσή μου δεν ήταν να θίξω ή να προσβάλω κάποιον αλλά να προσφέρω στον ρου της κουβέντας. Ευχαριστώ πολύ και ελπίζω να γίνομαι κατανοητός και να μην παρεξηγηθώ.

----------


## geam

χωρίς να θέλω να κάνω τον δικηγόρο του διαβόλου, θα ήθελα να ρωτήσω τι γνώσεις έχουμε σχετικά με το εάν ο τρόπος λειτουργίας και συμπεριφοράς, του ανθρώπινου γαστρεντερολογικού συστήματος είναι εφάμιλλος με το γαστρεντερολογικό των πτηνών ή των  άλλων τετράποδων ... εάν το γαστρεντερολογικό των μικρών πτηνών είναι το ίδιο και συμπεριφέρεται το ίδιο με των μεγαλυτέρων.... και εάν έχουν γίνει κλινικές έρευνες ή μελέτες, ή εάν τα συμπεράσματα που εξάγονται βασίζονται στην «λογική» ή απλά στην εμπειρία....

----------


## parrotlet breeding

> χωρίς να θέλω να κάνω τον δικηγόρο του διαβόλου, θα ήθελα να ρωτήσω τι γνώσεις έχουμε σχετικά με το εάν ο τρόπος λειτουργίας και συμπεριφοράς, του ανθρώπινου γαστρεντερολογικού συστήματος είναι εφάμιλλος με το γαστρεντερολογικό των πτηνών ή των  άλλων τετράποδων ... εάν το γαστρεντερολογικό των μικρών πτηνών είναι το ίδιο και συμπεριφέρεται το ίδιο με των μεγαλυτέρων.... και εάν έχουν γίνει κλινικές έρευνες ή μελέτες, ή εάν τα συμπεράσματα που εξάγονται βασίζονται στην «λογική» ή απλά στην εμπειρία....


Συνήθως τα περισσότερα συμπεράσματα για βιολογικά δραστικές ουσίες του μεταβολισμού αλλά και παθολογικές διεργασίες βγαίνουν μετά από πειράματα σε ζώα συμπεριλαμβανομένων και των πτηνών, αυτό μπορεί να γίνει με σχετική ασφάλεια λόγω της ομοιότητας του γονιδιώματος και των ενζύμων. Τώρα σε τί ποσοστό συγκεκριμένα έχουν ομοιότητα τα κύτταρα του γαστρεντερικού σωλήνα των ανθρώπων με των πτηνών δεν είμαι σε θέση να το γνωρίζω και είναι πολύ εξειδικευμένο θέμα, αλλά σίγουρα πολλές λειτουργίες και ιδιότητες των ενζύμων είναι παρόμοιες γι'αυτό και μπορούμε με ασφάλεια να κάνουμε την αναγωγή των συμπερασμάτων μας από τα ζώα στον άνθρωπο ή και αντίστροφα. Αλλά επαναλαμβάνω : το θέμα, για μένα, θα έπρεπε  να θεωρείται λήξαν από τη στιγμή που ο jk21 παρέθεσε το κομμάτι από το merck manual, από κει και πέρα λεπτομέρειες για ομοιότητες κλπ τις θεωρώ περιττές και δεν μπορώ να πω με σιγουριά ότι γίνεται να απαντηθούν λόγω του ότι είναι πολύ εξειδικευμένο θέμα. Γι'αυτό και το παραπάνω που έγραψα είναι προϊόν δικιάς μου άποψης που προκύπτει από τις γνώσεις μου (τις περιορισμένες ομολογουμένως) και γι'αυτό το δημοσιεύω με κάθε επιφύλαξη για την αξιοπιστία του.

----------


## geam

έκανα την ερώτηση γιατί πολλά ανθρώπινα φάρμακα,  είναι τοξικά για τα τετράποδα θηλαστικά (π.χ. ασπιρίνη, depon, βιταμίνη D και παράγωγα), ενώ κάποια από αυτά είναι ανεκτά από τα πτηνά... 
βέβαια οι δοσολογίες αλλάζουν ανάλογα με το μέγεθος του πτηνού, όπως και η φαρμακοκινητικότητα.... φλαμίνγκο, γαλοπούλα, κότα, περιστέρι, καναρίνι....

πάντως το μόνο σίγουρο είναι πως σοβαρές κλινικές μελέτες μέχρι στιγμής δεν έχουν πραγματοποιηθεί σε μικρά πουλάκια... άρα τα συμπεράσματα είναι εμπειρικά ...

----------


## PAIANAS

Πειράματα σε ζώα γίνονται κυρίως σε περιπτώσεις που τα όποια συμπεράσματα έχουν οικονομική αξία εκμεττάλευσης ιατρικά η φαρμακευτικά ...Δυστυχώς τα στρουθιόμορφα δεν παρουσιάζουν τέτοιο ενδιαφέρον(η τουλάχιστον άξιο αναφοράς ) ,εξ ου και στην κλινική αντιμετώπιση των ασθενειών τους ,χρησιμοποιούνται φάρμακα για ανθρώπους η για μεγαλύτερα από αυτά ζώα η πτηνά (π.χ. κότες -περιστέρια ..)

----------


## parrotlet breeding

> έκανα την ερώτηση γιατί πολλά ανθρώπινα φάρμακα,  είναι τοξικά για τα τετράποδα θηλαστικά (π.χ. ασπιρίνη, depon, βιταμίνη D και παράγωγα), ενώ κάποια από αυτά είναι ανεκτά από τα πτηνά... 
> βέβαια οι δοσολογίες αλλάζουν ανάλογα με το μέγεθος του πτηνού, όπως και η φαρμακοκινητικότητα.... φλαμίνγκο, γαλοπούλα, κότα, περιστέρι, καναρίνι....
> 
> πάντως το μόνο σίγουρο είναι πως σοβαρές κλινικές μελέτες μέχρι στιγμής δεν έχουν πραγματοποιηθεί σε μικρά πουλάκια... άρα τα συμπεράσματα είναι εμπειρικά ...





> Πειράματα σε ζώα γίνονται κυρίως σε περιπτώσεις που τα όποια συμπεράσματα έχουν οικονομική αξία εκμεττάλευσης ιατρικά η φαρμακευτικά ...Δυστυχώς τα στρουθιόμορφα δεν παρουσιάζουν τέτοιο ενδιαφέρον(η τουλάχιστον άξιο αναφοράς ) ,εξ ου και στην κλινική αντιμετώπιση των ασθενειών τους ,χρησιμοποιούνται φάρμακα για ανθρώπους η για μεγαλύτερα από αυτά ζώα η πτηνά (π.χ. κότες -περιστέρια ..)


Πάλι η ημιμάθεια.... 
geam : η σύγχρονη κτηνιατρική έχει προοδεύσει αρκετά και χρησιμοποιεί τεχνικές όπως η σύγχρονη ανθρώπινη ιατρική, δηλαδή τα όποια κλινικά συμπεράσματα προκύπτουν από κλινικές μελέτες και όχι εμπειρικά, σε καμία περίπτωση! Αυτό ίσως γινόταν πριν καμιά εικοσαριά χρόνια αλλά τώρα με τίποτα. Δεν μπορείς να καταλήγεις έτσι στο συμπέρασμα ότι δεν έχουν γίνει μελέτες. Το ότι δεν το ξέρεις εσύ ή εγώ ή κάποιοι άλλοι 15 γύρω μας δε σημαίνει αυτόματα ότι δε συμβαίνει. 

PAIANAS : πειράματα σε ζώα γίνονται σε συνεχή βάση και μάλιστα αποτελούν την πρώτη επιλογή για τον έλεγχο κάποιων νέων ουσιών ή νέων τεχνικών. Επίσης η πτηνιατρική από μόνη της έχει προοδεύσει πολύ και υπάρχουν πολλές εταιρείες που επενδύουν μεγάλα ποσά γιατί ενδιαφέρονται για τη βελτίωση των τροφών τους ή την αποδοτικότερη εκτροφή με χρήση αντιβιοτικών ή άλλων σκευασμάτων. Αλλά και στο εξωτερικό η συστηματική εκτροφή οικόσιτων πτηνών και το αυξημένο επίπεδο εκτροφής έχει δώσει ώθηση σ'αυτόν τον τομέα και σήμερα νομίζω ότι οι μελέτες και η εξέλιξη των φαρμάκων δεν περιορίζονται μόνο στα πτηνά για κατανάλωση αλλά ένα μεγάλο κομμάτι αφορά τα ωδικά και τα εξωτικά πουλιά. Θυμάμαι χαρακτηριστικά έναν αξιόπιστο άτλαντα ορνιθολογικής παθολογιάς που ξεφύλλιζα μια φορά, απευθυνόταν αποκλειστικά για ωδικά πτηνά και πτηνά συντροφιάς. Λυπάμαι αλλά και πάλι πιστεύω ότι καταλήγεις αυθαίρετα σ'αυτό το συμπέρασμα.

----------


## aeras

> έκανα την ερώτηση γιατί πολλά ανθρώπινα φάρμακα, είναι τοξικά για τα τετράποδα θηλαστικά (π.χ. ασπιρίνη, depon, βιταμίνη D και παράγωγα), ενώ κάποια από αυτά είναι ανεκτά από τα πτηνά... 
> βέβαια οι δοσολογίες αλλάζουν ανάλογα με το μέγεθος του πτηνού, όπως και η φαρμακοκινητικότητα.... φλαμίνγκο, γαλοπούλα, κότα, περιστέρι, καναρίνι....
> 
> πάντως το μόνο σίγουρο είναι πως σοβαρές κλινικές μελέτες μέχρι στιγμής δεν έχουν πραγματοποιηθεί σε μικρά πουλάκια... άρα τα συμπεράσματα είναι εμπειρικά ...


................

----------


## aeras

> χωρίς να θέλω να κάνω τον δικηγόρο του διαβόλου, θα ήθελα να ρωτήσω τι γνώσεις έχουμε σχετικά με το εάν ο τρόπος λειτουργίας και συμπεριφοράς, του ανθρώπινου γαστρεντερολογικού συστήματος είναι εφάμιλλος με το γαστρεντερολογικό των πτηνών ή των άλλων τετράποδων ... εάν το γαστρεντερολογικό των μικρών πτηνών είναι το ίδιο και συμπεριφέρεται το ίδιο με των μεγαλυτέρων.... και εάν έχουν γίνει κλινικές έρευνες ή μελέτες, ή εάν τα συμπεράσματα που εξάγονται βασίζονται στην «λογική» ή απλά στην εμπειρία....


Η πέψη στα πτηνά είναι μηχανική και χημική, και συντελείται σε μικρότερο βαθμό και με την βοήθεια ορισμένων μικροοργανισμών (ζυμώσεις ) 
Υπάρχει και μια άλλη θεωρία
http://translate.google.gr/translate?hl=el&sl=en&u=http://www.birdhealth.com.au/bird/finches/sterilebowel.html&ei=Bs9MT-i5JIvG8QPeuYHvAg&sa=X&oi=translate&ct=result&resnu  m=1&ved=0CC8Q7gEwAA&prev=/search%3Fq%3DDigestive%2BSystem%2Bbirds%2Bmicroorg  anisms%2B(fermentation%2Brod%2Bmarshall%26hl%3Del%  26rls%3Dcom.microsoft:el:IE-SearchBox%26rlz%3D1I7GGHP_elGR470%26prmd%3Dimvnso
http://www.birdhealth.com.au/bird/finches/sterilebowel.html

----------


## geam

φίλε μου στο 5ο έτος της ιατρικής συγχώρεσε με αλλά νομίζω πως ήμουν αρκετά συγκεκριμένος....
δεν μπέρδεψα την κτηνιατρικη με την πτηνιατρική, γιατί ως γνωστόν άλλο το «κτήνος» άλλο το πτηνό, άλλο το θηλαστικό, άλλο το ωοτόκο και ούτω καθεξής...
επειδή τυγχάνει, να δουλεύω σε φαρμακευτική εταιρεία, και επειδή έχω δει ακόμα 2-3, καμία φαρμακευτική εταιρεία η οποία δραστηριοποιείται στην ελληνική επικράτεια τουλάχιστον, δεν κυκλοφορεί κάποιο σκεύασμα που να απευθύνεται σε ωδικό πτηνό ή σε πτηνό συντροφιάς.... (τα περιστέρια και τα οικόσιτα πτηνά προς βρώση εξαιρούνται) μπορεί να κυκλοφορούν σκευάσματα για αγελάδες, άλογα, πρόβατα, χοίρους, κότες κλπ αλλά *καμία* δεν κυκλοφορεί σκεύασμα που να απευθύνεται στο καναρίνι μου....
εάν γνωρίζεις κάτι συγκεκριμένο θα ήθελα να το αναφέρεις.... εάν παίζεις κι εσύ με τις πιθανότητες, ότι σίγουρα «κάποια» εταιρεία  έχει κάνει «κάποια» κλινική μελέτη, κινδυνεύεις να χαρακτηριστείς κι εσύ ημιμαθής....

----------


## geam

> Η πέψη στα πτηνά είναι μηχανική και χημική, και συντελείται σε μικρότερο βαθμό και με την βοήθεια ορισμένων μικροοργανισμών (ζυμώσεις ) 
> Υπάρχει και μια άλλη θεωρία
> http://translate.google.gr/translate?hl=el&sl=en&u=http://www.birdhealth.com.au/bird/finches/sterilebowel.html&ei=Bs9MT-i5JIvG8QPeuYHvAg&sa=X&oi=translate&ct=result&resnu  m=1&ved=0CC8Q7gEwAA&prev=/search%3Fq%3DDigestive%2BSystem%2Bbirds%2Bmicroorg  anisms%2B(fermentation%2Brod%2Bmarshall%26hl%3Del%  26rls%3Dcom.microsoft:el:IE-SearchBox%26rlz%3D1I7GGHP_elGR470%26prmd%3Dimvnso
> http://www.birdhealth.com.au/bird/finches/sterilebowel.html



Μιχάλη δεν διαφωνώ με όσα έγραψες.... (αν και παραδόπιστος...) απλά έχω κάποιες ενστασεις...

----------


## PAIANAS

Στέφανε δεν θα συμφωνήσω μαζί σου ..Αναλογικά τα ποσά που ξοδεύονται για τα ωδικά πτηνά είναι απείρως λιγότερα από αντίστοιχα για έρευνα σε παραγωγικά είδη όπως ορνιθοειδή η ακόμη και σε σύγκριση με αντίστοιχα για μεγαλύτερα συντροφιάς όπως οι παπαγάλοι ...
Δεν χρειάζεται και δεν είναι απαραίτητο να συμφωνήσουμε σε όλα ..ούτε και ένας φοιτητής ιατρικής η και γιατρός έχει το αλάθητο του πάπα ,όσον αφορά κάποιες εκτιμήσεις του ..Θα μου επιτρέψεις δε να σου πω ότι πολλοί επιστήμονες στον τομέα της ιατρικής ,είναι αγύριστα κεφάλια και ισχυρογνώμονες σε καταφανώς λανθασμένες εκτιμήσεις τους που εντοπίζονται και καταδεικνύονται ενίοτε από συνεδέλφους τους ...

----------


## mitsman

Θα παρακαλουσα να μην συνεχιστουν προσωπικοι χαρακτηρισμοι....

----------


## parrotlet breeding

> 4. επειδή η συζήτηση φαίνεται να πηγαίνει σε ένα κλασσικό νεοελληνικό μοτίβο που κάποιος πιάνεται από μία λέξη και με διάθεση όχι να ακούσει αλλά να "συνετίσει" αρχίζει και αραδιάζει αποσπάσματα που από μόνα τους μπορεί να φαίνονται ορθά αλλά μην έχοντας το απαραίτητο υπόβαθρο γνώσεων υποκύπτει σε λογικά σφάλματα. 
> *Η ημιμάθεια είναι η τρομερότερη μάστιγα της ανθρωπότητας. Τελείως  άγνωστη μέχρι την εποχή μας είναι χειρότερη από την πανούκλα, την πείνα  και τον πόλεμο.* 
> Φιόντορ Ντοστογιέφσκι (Οι Δαιμονισμένοι)  
> 
>  
> 
> Τέλος να σημειώσω ότι πρόθεση μου δεν ήταν να υποπέσω κι εγώ σ'αυτό που έκρινα, δηλαδή την υπόδειξη και  τη διάθεση για κρίση, αλλά πιστεύω ότι οι γνώσεις μου παρέχουν μία ασφάλεια να εκφέρω μία πιο σίγουρη και πιο τεκμηριωμένη άποψη και το έκανα μόνο επειδή έβλεπα ότι η συζήτηση ξέφευγε από το αρχικό της θέμα. Διάθεσή μου δεν ήταν να θίξω ή να προσβάλω κάποιον αλλά να προσφέρω στον ρου της κουβέντας. Ευχαριστώ πολύ και ελπίζω να γίνομαι κατανοητός και να μην παρεξηγηθώ.




Από ό,τι φαίνεται οι φόβοι μου για άλλη μια φορά επαληθεύονται. Πρέπει να ξεχωρίζουμε ένα επιχείρημα και μία γνώμη, το επιχείρημα είναι τεκμηριωμένο με γνώσεις και αναφορές σε αξιόπιστες πηγές και η γνώμη βασίζεται σε προσωπική εμπειρία. Νομίζω όμως πως ήμουνα πολύ σαφής σε αυτά που είπα και εξάλλου όπως ξαναείπα το θέμα για μένα είχε λήξει με την αναφορά του jk21 σε αξιόπιστη πηγή. Αυτή ακριβώς είναι και η δική μου λογική να στηρίζω αυτά που λέω σε αξιόπιστες πηγές. Δεν έχω ανάγκη να κάνω επίδειξη ιατρικών γνώσεων, αλλά δεν εκπλήσσομαι που για άλλη μια φορά κάποιοι το εξέλαβαν έτσι, πάντα κυριαρχεί η λογική να πει κάποιος "διαφωνώ" χωρίς να τεκμηριώνει την άποψή του. Αν κάποιος προσπαθεί να μου την "πει" σ'αυτό το ζήτημα τον προκαλώ να λάβει μέρος στην ολυμπιάδα ιατρικών γνώσεων που θα συμμετέχω και εγώ το Μάιο! (πλάκα κάνω...) Επειδή όμως η συζήτηση στρέφεται σε προσωπικό επίπεδο και γίνεται εμφανής η διάθεση για στείρα διαφωνία και όχι συζήτηση με επιχειρηματολογία δε νομίζω πως έχει νόημα να συνεχίσω την αντιπαράθεση. Αν μετατραπεί σε πραγματική συζήτηση τότε με χαρά να συμμετέχω. Όμως επιχειρήματα του τύπου: "εγώ από προσωπική πείρα ξέρω" ή "ένας ξάδερφος του κουμπάρου μου, μου είχε πει" να με συγχωρέσετε αλλά δεν μπορώ να τα δεχτώ.

----------


## PAIANAS

Δεν ξέρω γιατί επιμένεις να γράφεις με έντονους χαρακτήρες ...δεν απευθύνεσαι σε μύωπες !
Αν χρειάζεσαι επιχειρήματα για όσα -αστήριχτα κατ'εσέ - σου λέμε μπορείς να πάρεις έναν κατάλογο των φαρμάκων που απευθύνονται σε μικρού μεγέθους πουλάκια και να διαπιστώσεις ιδίοις όμμασι σε ποιά ζώα η πτηνά αναφέρονται πρωτίστως ..
 Φιλικά !

----------


## ninos

Καλησπέρα,

Παιδιά θα ήθελα αναφέρω ότι ο καθένας έχει την άποψη του, βασιζόμενος είτε μέσα από την εμπειρία του, είτε μέσα από τις δικές τους επιστημονικές γνώσεις. Φυσικά δεν θα κρίνουμε τι είναι το πιο σωστό, πολύ απλά διότι οτι άρθρο και γνώμη αναγράφεται στο συγκεκριμένο νήμα, δεν κατέχει το όποιο πιστοποιητικό ορθότητας των περιεχομένων του. 

Άρα ας αρκεστούμε μόνο στα επιχειρήματα του συνομιλητή μας, και εαν για αυτά που γράφουμε υπάρχουν και πιστοποιημένοι σύνδεσμοι ιατρικής σε πτηνά, τότε μπορούμε να τα παραθέσουμε για περαιτέρω πληροφορίες. Όμως μην προσπαθούμε να επιβάλλουμε το όποιο επιχείρημα μας με τον "α" ή "β" τρόπο, διότι ο σκοπός μας είναι μόνο ο διάλογος και η ανταλλαγή απόψεων

----------


## jk21

οσο και αν ελεγα να μην συνεχισω πανω στο θεμα αν δεν εβλεπα ευρυτερη συμμετοχη ,δεν κρατιεμαι και θα το κανω ,ειδικα τωρα που την βλεπω και παρολο που κρινω οτι στα τελευταια ποστ κακως βγηκαμε εκτος θεματος ( και θα ζητησω απο ολους να μην συνεχιστει ) 

σε πρωτη φαση θα ηθελα να πω οτι στις τελευταιες μου ερωτησεις προς τον ΜΙΧΑΛΗ προσπαθουσα να του δειξω και να του εκμαιευσω οτι το στρες -αγχος αν το εψαχνε θα εβρισκε οτι ενα απο τα προβληματα που δημιουργουν ειναι η διαταραχη του ph στα πουλια και αν οχι ειδικα του ph εστω ευρυτερα η μειωση της δυναμης του ανοσοποιητικου τους (οπως ανεφερε και ο στεφανος )  .νομιζω και σε  μας οταν συμβαινουν  στενοχωριες συνηθως το στομαχι το ακουμε να ρεεται απο διαφορα υγρα ...δεν ειναι ιδιοι ακριβως οι μηχανισμοι αλλα αναλογα εχουμε και στα ζωα . 
σε οσους δεν γνωριζουν την μορφη συζητησεων μου με το μιχαλη (και συγνωμη αν σας κουρασαμε χωρις να το θελουμε ) θελω να πω οτι παντοτε ηταν αυτης της μορφης ,εδω ή αλλου , οχι σαν στειρα αντιπαραθεση αλλα σαν διαθεση αναζητησης της πραγματικης αληθειας ,σε θεματα που συνηθιζοταν χρονια στο χωρο να δινονται ντεφακτο σαν μυθοι αληθινοι ή ψευτικοι .παντοτε οσο και αν διαφωνουμε σε πολλα ,συμφωνουμε σε αλλα ομως ,στο μιχαλη εβρισκα ενας καλοπροαιρετο συνομιλητη που εψαχνε (λιγοι το κανουν ) για το καλο των πουλιων ,ασχετα αν ο τροπος ειναι παντοτε λαθος ή σωστος .τον εχω γνωρισει σε αλλο φορουμ να βοηθα σημαντικα (και οχι να τα κρατα οπως αλλοι για την παρτη του ) αλλα και να ειναι αγυριστο κεφαλι σε καποια αλλα ... και γω ειμαι ! 

ως προς τα λεγομενα του στεφανου τωρα ,τον οποιω ευχαριστω για τη συμμετοχη του γιατι κρινω οτι η γνωσεις του ειτε ειναι για τον ανθρωπο ειτε μεχρι ενα βαθμο για τα πτηνα ,εχουν αξια και τις χρειαζομαστε .οπως και καποιου αλλου που εχουμε καιρο να ακουσουμε ...

στεφανε ειμαστε παρεα απλων χομπιστων και προσπαθουμε να μαθουμε .στο πεδιο αυτο και θα ακουσουμε και θα αντιταξουμε τη γνωμη μας αν κατι η εμπειρια (σωστη ή που νομιζουμε σωστη ) μας εχει δειξει κατι αλλο .το καλυτερο βγαινει οταν η θεωρια και η επιστημη οδηγει και η εμπειρια σε συνεργασια με αυτες αποδικνυει .δυστυχως στην ελλαδα και σε οσα μαθαινουμε απεξω στην ελλαδα ,δεν υπαρχουν προβαλλομενες ερευνες για στρουθιομορφα .για ψιττακοειδη (με παραλληλη ισχυ σε πολλα ) εχουν δοθει σοβαρες πηγες βιβλιογραφιας πχ
http://www.harrisonsbirdfoods.com/avmed/ampa.html

αλλα δεν ειναι ευκολο προς τους πολλους να τα κατανοησουν ,οσο δεν υπαρχουν αυτοι που θα τα κανουν πιο λιανα .μακαρι να βοηθησεις και συ σε αυτο .παραλληλα οσο και απο καιρο φωναζω οτι οι πτηνιατροι ειναι αυτοι που μπορουν να βοηθησουν πραγματικα τα πουλια μας και οχι οι καθε jk καλοπροαιρετοι ή κακοπροαιρετοι ,δεν μπορω να μην συμφωνησω με πολλους που εχουν εμπειριες απο κτηνιατρους που θελουν αλλα δεν ξερουν ή και απο πτηνιατρους που ξερουν αλλα αντι να κανουν οτι πρεπει δινουν ενα baytril και οτι τυχει  ...

θα συμφωνησω πληρως μαζι σου οτι το αρχικο αρθρο απλα εκφραζει την μια απο διαφορες θεωριες περι διαιτας και η οποια στηριζεται κυριως στην μη ταυτοχρονη ληψη υψηλων πρωτεινικων και αμυλουχων γευματων .καποτε που δεν ειχα κοιλιτσα και εκανα γυμναστηριο στα 25 μου ,τις ειχα περασει λιγο ή πολυ ενα χερακι διαβασμα ... 

ως προς την αναφορα του μηλοξυδου (οπως και της χλωρεξιδινης ) σαν εναλλακτικο τροπο αντιμετωπισης των candida θα συμφωνησω μαζι σου οτι εχει βαρυτητα .ξερω οτι ειναι σεβαστο αναμεσα στον κτηνιατρικο χωρο 

ως προς το θεμα των φαρμακων τα παιδια εχουν δικιο .φαρμακα σοβαρα υπαρχουν μονο για μεγαλυτερα πτηνα (παραγωγικα ) .οσα κυκλοφορουν σε πετσοπαδικα ειναι ξενων μη ελεγχομενων απο τον τοπικο οργανισμο για την εγκυροτητα τους και πολλα απο αυτα εχουν σαν δραστικες ουσιες καποιες παροχυμενες απο την καταχρηση εκτροφεων χομπιστων και επαγγελματιων ,οικοσιτων και παραγωγικων ζωων και πουλιων (παλιες τετρακυκλινες ,κινολονες 1ης γενιας ,φουρανια) αλλα και επικινδυνες για καρκινογενεσεις οπως χλωραμφενικολες 

η κατασταση θα αλλαξει οταν οι εκτροφεις αποφασισουν να ακουσουν οσους γνωριζουν κατι επιστημονικα και οταν αυτοι θα τους το πουνε με λιγοτερο αυστηρο τροπο ,οσο και αν ειναι δυσκολο σε ενα επιστημονα ειτε να ακουει πραγματα αστηριχτα ,ειτε να παραδεχεται σε κατι οτι η πραξη εχει δειξει οτι σφαλλει (σπανια κατ εμε αλλα συμβαινει ) 


εγω παντως ,οντας απο αυτους που πολλοι που θα μπαινανε πρωτη φορα σε καποια φορουμ ,θα με χαρακτηριζανε ξερολα ,εχω δειξει εμπρακτα σε οσους πρεπει (καποιος ισως χαμογελα ή και μηδια αυτη τη στιγμη που ισως το διαβαζει ...)  οτι οταν η επιστημη μιλα εγω και ο καθε jk πρεπει να μπαινει στην ακρη ,να μαθαινει και να δινει σε πιο προσιτη γλωσσα στα απλα μελη οτι καταλαβαινει


προτεινω η συζητηση να συνεχιστει αλλα γονιμα .ειναι ενδιαφερουσα !

----------


## vicky_ath

Λοιπόν κύριοι... αρχικά σαν διαχειρίστρια να παρακαλέσω για μία ακόμα φορά να σταματήσουμε τους χαρακτηρισμούς και τα ποστ που είναι άσχετα με το θέμα.
Κάποια από αυτά θα τα διαγράψω, μιας και δεν υπάρχει κανένα νόημα να υπάρχουν.




> Δεν ξέρω γιατί επιμένεις να γράφεις με έντονους χαρακτήρες ...δεν απευθύνεσαι σε μύωπες !


Νίκο το κάθε μέλος έχει δικαίωμα να χρησιμοποιεί ότι χρώμα, μέγεθος και γραμματοσειρά επιθυμεί. Οπότε τέτοιου είδους υποδείξεις δεν χρησιμεύουν πουθενά..

Δεύτερον, θα ήθελα να αναφερθώ στο άρθρο που δημοσίευσε ο Μιχάλης. Πρόκειται για μία αναδημοσίευση από γνωστή ιστοσελίδα με αρχικό τίτλο "Λιγότερα κιλά με τη δίαιτα pH". Ουσιαστικά δεν έχει καμία σχέση με το θέμα του μηλόξυδου, των μυκήτων και όλα αυτά που συζητάτε.
Επειδή λοιπόν, έχω ολοκληρώσει όλο το πρόγραμμα σπουδών του τμήματος Διατροφής & Διαιτολογίας του ΤΕΙ Θεσσαλονίκης, θα ήθελα απλά να σας ενημερώσω πως μετά από 4 χρόνια δεν γνωρίζω για καμία δίαιτα που να βασίζεται στο pH των τροφών.
Όσο για τον αρθρογράφο, να σας πω πως δεν είναι καν πτυχιούχος διαιτολόγος από αναγνωρισμένο επιστημονικό ίδρυμα της χώρας μας, ή του εξωτερικού. Παραθέτω κομμάτι από το βιογραφικό του, το οποίο είναι διαθέσιμο στο διαδίκτυο και μπορώ να δώσω λινκ σε όποιον θέλει να το διαβάσει ολόκληρο. 

_"Σπούδασε, μεταξύ άλλων, στην Ν.Ο.Ε. του Αριστοτελείου Παν/μίου (νομικές – οικονομικές επιστήμες), στο Τ.Ε.Φ.Α.Α. Αθηνών (ειδικότητα αθλητικές ρίψεις), εξειδικεύτηκε στην προπόνηση με βάρη, διαθέτει δίπλωμα A.S.D.-A’ (διαχείριση προβλημάτων σωματικού βάρους - διατροφολογίας) κι ερευνητική εμπειρία πάνω στο μάρκετινγκ πωλήσεων, στα συμπληρώματα διατροφής, στην βιοανατροφοδότηση και στον ψυχοδυναμικό προγραμματισμό."
_
Είναι κρίμα να εμπιστευόμαστε τέτοιες πηγές, όταν υπάρχουν επιστήμονες που κάνουν έρευνες και δημοσιεύουν άρθρα τους σε αξιόπιστα περιοδικά..

Σε ότι αφορά το κομμάτι σχετικά με τη χρήση του μηλόξυδου και την δράση του κατά των μυκήτων, αλλά και γενικότερα για τα οφέλη του για τον οργανισμό, θα συμφωνήσω απόλυτα σε ότι έχει ειπωθεί από τον Δημήτρη και το Στέφανο.

----------


## aeras

Αρχικά να αναφέρω ξανά ότι το γαστρεντερικό σύστημα αποικίζεται από πληθώρα μικροοργανισμών, κυρίως βακτηρίων και σε μικρότερο βαθμό μυκήτων και ιών. Με βάση τα παρακάτω αυτά που λες παραπάνω είναι ανακριβή
http://translate.google.gr/translate?hl=el&sl=en&u=http://www.birdhealth.com.au/bird/finches/sterilebowel.html&ei=Bs9MT-i5JIvG8QPeuYHvAg&sa=X&oi=translate&ct=result&resnu  m=1&ved=0CC8Q7gEwAA&prev=/search%3Fq%3DDigestive%2BSystem%2Bbirds%2Bmicroorg  anisms%2B(fermentation%2Brod%2Bmarshall%26hl%3Del%  26rls%3Dcom.microsoft:el:IE-SearchBox%26rlz%3D1I7GGHP_elGR470%26prmd%3Dimvnso
http://www.birdhealth.com.au/bird/finches/sterilebowel.html
*Η ημιμάθεια είναι η τρομερότερη μάστιγα της ανθρωπότητας. Τελείως άγνωστη μέχρι την εποχή μας είναι χειρότερη από την πανούκλα, την πείνα και τον πόλεμο.* 
Φιόντορ Ντοστογιέφσκι (Οι Δαιμονισμένοι) 


Συμφωνώ απόλυτα με το παραπάνω.
Παρακάτω λέει για το πόσιμο νερό πως περνάει
http://translate.google.gr/translate?hl=el&sl=en&tl=el&u=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.spr  inger.com%2Fcda%2Fcontent%2Fdocument%2Fcda_downloa  ddocument%2F9783642103230-c1.pdf%3FSGWID%3D0-0-45-878242-p173942310
http://www.springer.com/cda/content/document/cda_downloaddocument/9783642103230-c1.pdf?SGWID=0-0-45-878242-p173942310
Τέλος επιτρέψτε μου να εκφράσω τις αμφιβολίες μου για την αξιοπιστία της αρχικής δημοσίευσης, καθώς τέτοιου είδους "επιστημονικά" άρθρα στηρίζονται κυρίως σε γνώσεις και παρατηρήσεις της βιοχημείας του μεταβολισμού οι οποίες δε σημαίνει απαραίτητα ότι έχουν κλινική εφαρμογή και προσφέρουν τα κλινικά αποτελέσματα που υπόσχονται.
Αμφιβολίες να εκφράσεις όσες θέλεις αρκεί να είναι τεκμηριωμένες, αδύνατο να πιστέψω ότι γραφείς εσύ είναι και θέσφατο.
Που είναι το merck manual να του ρίξω μια ματιά?

----------


## PAIANAS

Ο έντονος/τονισμένος τρόπος γραφής και οι μεγάλες γραμματοσειρές Βίκυ μου(όπως κάνω τώρα)  δείχνει επιθετικότητα ,όπως και τα κεφαλαία (εκτός κι αν υπάρχει οφθαλμικό θέμα -πρόβλημα ,οπότε ζητώ συγγνώμη για την αστοχία μου ..)  ...συγγνώμη και για την παρέμβαση ..συνεχίστε ..εγώ ότι είχα να πάρω από το νήμα το πήρα !

----------


## jk21

ΜΙΧΑΛΗ ο ΣΤΕΦΑΝΟς οπως το καταλαβα εγω μιλαει γενικα για το γαστρεντερικο των οργανισμων .στην πορεια οπως θα δεις μιλα για τον εναν ή τον αλλο ... επισης η θεωρια στην οποια παραπεμπεις αναφερεται στα στρουθιομορφα .σε αλλα πουλια νομιζω ειναι γνωστο στον κτηνιατρικο χωρο οτι πανιδα υπαρχει .επισης τα εχουμε πει επανελλημενα στο παρελθον οτι η ενσταση σου σε χρηση προβιοτικων σε πουλια χωρις μονιμη πανιδα ,αν ειχε ισχυ θα ενισχυε οτι και το ultra levure (σακχαρομυκητας bullardi ) που δεν ειναι στη μονιμη πανιδα του ανθρωπου ,δεν θα μπορουσε να εχει για αυτον θετικα οφελη .αποδεδειγμενα ειτε με την επιστημη ειτε με την κορη μου οταν ηταν μωρο (αλλα και στα μωρα πολλων αλλων ) ειχε !

το  link 

www.merckvetmanual.com

----------


## aeras

Συγγνώμη, δεν κατάλαβα ότι απευθυνόταν σε εκτροφείς ορνιθόμορφα, εγώ πάντως εκτρέφω στρουθιόμορφα  και δια αυτά άνοιξα το θέμα.

----------


## parrotlet breeding

> ως προς το θεμα των φαρμακων τα παιδια εχουν δικιο .φαρμακα σοβαρα υπαρχουν μονο για μεγαλυτερα πτηνα (παραγωγικα ) .οσα κυκλοφορουν σε πετσοπαδικα ειναι ξενων μη ελεγχομενων απο τον τοπικο οργανισμο για την εγκυροτητα τους και πολλα απο αυτα εχουν σαν δραστικες ουσιες καποιες παροχυμενες απο την καταχρηση εκτροφεων χομπιστων και επαγγελματιων ,οικοσιτων και παραγωγικων ζωων και πουλιων (παλιες τετρακυκλινες ,κινολονες 1ης γενιας ,φουρανια) αλλα και επικινδυνες για καρκινογενεσεις οπως χλωραμφενικολες


 Ο άνθρωπος δυστυχώς είναι πολύ ωφελιμιστικό ζώο και σπαταλά χρήμα και χρόνο μόνο για αυτά που μπορούν να του προσφέρουν και συνήθως καταλήγει στο να τα υπερεκμεταλλέυεται, όπως ακριβώς συμβαίνει με την εκτροφή πουλερικών προς βρώση 
Ως εκ τούτου μου φαίνεται πολύ λογικό τα μέχρι τώρα φάρμακα να έχουν δοκιμαστεί και να έχουν ενδείξεις για κότες, γαλοπούλες κλπ. Αυτό όμως δεν αποκλείει ότι δεν μπορουν να χρησιμοποιηθούν σε πτηνά συντροφιάς, οι ανατομικές και φυσιολογικές διαφορές δεν είναι ιδιαίτερα μεγάλες και αυτό επιτρέπει τη χρήση τους και σε αυτά τα πτηνά. Και ανθρώπινα φάρμακα κάλλιστα μπορούν να χρησιμοποιηθούν. Αν λοιπόν η βιομηχανία παραγωγής κρέατος από κοτόπουλο σήμερα έχει τζίρο εκατοντάδες δις ενώ των πτηνών συντοφιάς μετά βίας χιλιάδες (ενδεικτικά τα νούμερα) δεν καταλαβαίνω γιατί σας προκαλεί εντύπωση ότι στην ετικέτα, στο ίντερνετ ή στις πρώτες ενδείξεις αναγράφεται ότι απευθύνεται για πουλιά κρεατοπαραγωγής, ή γιατί δε σας προκαλεί εντύπωση ότι οι "ανθρώπινες" οφθαλμικές κρέμες τομπραμυκίνης δε γράφουν σαν ένδειξη ότι είναι κατάλληλα και για πτηνά;;; Επαναλαμβάνω αυτό δεν αποκλείει τη δυνατότητα χρήσης τους σε πτηνά συντροφιάς. Οι ειδικοί πτηνίατροι και οι κτηνίατροι γνωρίζουν πολύ καλά ποιο φάρμακο ενδείκνυται για χρήση σε παπαγάλους ή καναρίνια και μπορούν να χορηγήσουν ένα φάρμακο σύμφωνα με τη δραστική του ουσία και τη φαρμακοτεχνική του μορφή και όχι με το αν γράφει στο χαρτάκι του ένδειξη για παπαγάλους.




> Αρχικά να αναφέρω ξανά ότι το γαστρεντερικό σύστημα αποικίζεται από πληθώρα μικροοργανισμών, κυρίως βακτηρίων και σε μικρότερο βαθμό μυκήτων και ιών. Με βάση τα παρακάτω αυτά που λες παραπάνω είναι ανακριβή
> http://translate.google.gr/translate?hl=el&sl=en&u=http://www.birdhealth.com.au/bird/finches/sterilebowel.html&ei=Bs9MT-i5JIvG8QPeuYHvAg&sa=X&oi=translate&ct=result&resnu  m=1&ved=0CC8Q7gEwAA&prev=/search%3Fq%3DDigestive%2BSystem%2Bbirds%2Bmicroorg  anisms%2B(fermentation%2Brod%2Bmarshall%26hl%3Del%  26rls%3Dcom.microsoft:el:IE-SearchBox%26rlz%3D1I7GGHP_elGR470%26prmd%3Dimvnso
> http://www.birdhealth.com.au/bird/finches/sterilebowel.html


Προς  ενημέρωση : γαστρεντερικό σύστημα θεωρείται η οδός διέλευσης της τροφής  και περιλαμβάνει τη στοματική οδό μέχρι και τον πρωκτό ή την αμάρα στα  πτηνά. Το στόμα έχει πλουσιότατη χλωρίδα από μικροοργανισμούς και όσο  κατεβαίνουμε προς τα κάτω ελαττώνεται ώσπου στο στομάχι πρακτικά δεν  επιβιώνει τίποτα λόγω των οξέων. Αν γίνει λοιπόν αποικισμός με παθογόνα  θα γίνει πιο πιθανόν στο στόμα, στον οισοφάγο και λιγότερο πιθανά στο  στομάχι. Μερικά που καταφέρνουν να περάσουν εποικίζουν το παχύ έντερο  (bowel) και αποτελούν τα φιλικά βακτήρια. Το άρθρο που αναφέρεσαι  συγκεκριμένα αναφέρει για την εξαίρεση  των finches (πρόκειται για θεωρία όμως δεν είναι τεκμηριωμένο) τα οποία  πιθανολογούν ότι δεν έχουν φιλικά βακτήρια. Στο κείμενο αναφέρεται ρητά  ότι τα πουλιά γενικά έχουν εντερική χλωρίδα, που όπως λέει δικαιολογούν  και τα ωφέλη των προβιοτικών. Για τη δεύτερη παράθεσή σου δεν μπορώ να βρώ το σημείο που αναφέρεσαι και επίσης η αυτόματη μετάφραση κακοποιεί πολύ το αρχικό κείμενο δεν εξάγονται σωστά συμπεράσματα.

----------


## parrotlet breeding

> Ο έντονος/τονισμένος τρόπος γραφής και οι μεγάλες γραμματοσειρές Βίκυ μου(όπως κάνω τώρα)  δείχνει επιθετικότητα ,όπως και τα κεφαλαία (εκτός κι αν υπάρχει οφθαλμικό θέμα -πρόβλημα ,οπότε ζητώ συγγνώμη για την αστοχία μου ..)  ...συγγνώμη και για την παρέμβαση ..συνεχίστε ..εγώ ότι είχα να πάρω από το νήμα το πήρα !


Κάτι τέτοιο θα είχε νόημα αν έγραφα στην αρχή με μικρά γράμματα και μετά για να κάνω παρατήρηση έγραφα με κεφαλαία. Σε όλες όμως τις δημοσιεύσεις μου ακολουθώ το ίδιο πρότυπο γραφής (εκτός και αν κάποια φορα έχω ξεχαστεί). Επομένως το σχόλιο σου ήταν άστοχο, άκαιρο, προσβλητικό για τους μύωπες και κακόηθες.

----------


## jk21

> Επίσης η πτηνιατρική από μόνη της έχει προοδεύσει πολύ και υπάρχουν πολλές εταιρείες που επενδύουν μεγάλα ποσά γιατί ενδιαφέρονται για τη βελτίωση των τροφών τους ή την αποδοτικότερη εκτροφή με χρήση αντιβιοτικών ή άλλων σκευασμάτων. Αλλά και στο εξωτερικό η συστηματική εκτροφή οικόσιτων πτηνών και το αυξημένο επίπεδο εκτροφής έχει δώσει ώθηση σ'αυτόν τον τομέα και σήμερα νομίζω ότι οι μελέτες και η εξέλιξη των φαρμάκων δεν περιορίζονται μόνο στα πτηνά για κατανάλωση αλλά ένα μεγάλο κομμάτι αφορά τα ωδικά και τα εξωτικά πουλιά. Θυμάμαι χαρακτηριστικά έναν αξιόπιστο άτλαντα ορνιθολογικής παθολογιάς που ξεφύλλιζα μια φορά, απευθυνόταν αποκλειστικά για ωδικά πτηνά και πτηνά συντροφιάς.


αναφερομουν σε αυτη σου την θεση .σαφως και δεχομαι οτι πολλα απο τα ανθρωπινα φαρμακα αλλα και τα κτηνιατρικα για παραγωγικα πτηνα και ζωα εχουν χρηση και σε μικρα πτηνα .οχι ολα αλλα πολλα ναι .μαλιστα δεν σου κρυβω οτι χωρις να εχω αποδειξη για την μη δραστικοτητα των φαρμακων των πετσοπ ,δεν τα εμπιστευομαι αφου δεν εχουν περασει απο εοφ .ποτε μου βεβαια δεν καταλαβα πως ο εοφ αφηνει τετοια φαρμακα να διακινουνται ελευθερα ...ειδικα οταν οι δραστικες ουσιες καποιων ειναι για γελια ... οξολινικο οξυ για το ασθμα ... χλωτοτετρακυκλινη για e coli (χωρις αντιβιογραμμα ) .... φουραζολιδονη δια πασαν νοσον και δια πασαν ...  ( ενταξει mitsman  δεν θα το πω )

ομως αυτες τις ερευνες που λες για ωδικα πτηνα ειτε δεν τις παρουσιαζουν στο ευρυ κοινο (υπαρχουν καποιες αλλα λιγες που μπορει να βρει κανεις στο διαδικτυο ) ειτε και να υπαρχουν για αδικαιολογητο λογο δεν τις εμφανιζουν ως δεδομενο ωστε τα φαρμακα να προοριζονται και ΕΠΙΣΗΜΑ για μικρα ωδικα πτηνα .αυτο επισημανα .

αντι λοιπον να ερχομαστε -εστε   σε ανουσιες αντιπαραθεσεις  ,θα ηταν πιο χρησιμο τετοιες ερευνες οσοι τις εχουν υποψην τους να μας τις παραθετουν και οσοι μεχρι τωρα δικαιολογημενα τις ζητουσαν ,οταν βρεθουν με τα λινκ μπροστα τους να τα ανοιξουν 


βρισκω λοιπον ευκαιρια να φερω στην επικαιροτητα αρθρα για οσους διψουν να μαθουν 

*ΠΑΘΟΛΟΓΙΑ ΤΩΝ ΠΤΗΝΩΝ -avian pathology  (112 αναγνωσεις μονο απο τοτε )*

*Κτηνιατρική φαρμακολογία** ( 86 αναγνωσεις ....)*

*Γαστρεντερολογία στα πτηνά** (101 αναγνωσεις ... )*

*Ασβέστιο: ανάγκες και κίνδυνοι**<< education is the key >>  ( 64 αναγνωσεις ...)*



αλλα και ολοι αυτοι επισης οι συνδεσμοι


http://www.harrisonsbirdfoods.com/avmed/ampa.html

http://www.peteducation.com/category.cfm?c=15+1829

http://www.peteducation.com/article.cfm ... 9&aid=2743

http://www.alternativevet.org/bird-diseases.htm

http://www.petmd.com/bird/conditions

http://www.peteducation.com/article.cfm ... 9&aid=2743

http://www.shirleys-wellness-cafe.com/birds.htm

http://www.chevita.com/en/pigeons/symptoms/index.php

http://www.worldpoultry.net/chickes/diseases/

http://www.petmd.com/bird/topiccenter

http://www.petmd.com/bird/emergency

http://www.holisticbirds.com/pages/chronic1001.htm

http://www.exoticpetvet.net/avian/babies.html

http://www.exoticpetvet.net/

http://exoticpets.about.com/od/diseasesandconditions/

http://www.avianweb.com/diseases.htm

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Category:Bird_diseases

http://www.cdc.gov/healthypets/animals/birds.htm

http://www.birds-online.de/gesundheit/g ... kot_en.htm




Καλο διαβασμα σε οσους διψουν να μαθουν ,και με μεγαλη χαρα να δω στην πορεια να μας τα παρουσιασουν (λαικιστι ... γιατι τα λινκ του jk παντα κουραζαν ! ) οσοι μπορουν να μας τα παρουσιασουν   :wink:

----------


## PAIANAS

Παρότι έγραψα ότι δεν θα επανέλθω ...και αφού αντιπαρέλθω τους χαρακτηρισμούς του νεαρού συνφορουμίστα(φίλε Στέφανε αφού ξεκαβαλικέψεις το καλάμι ,μάθε να συζητάς κι όχι να υποτιμάς τους συνομιλητές σου ...) να υπερθεματίσω στην άποψη ότι ο ενημερωμένος εκτροφέας είναι πολλαπλά οφελημένος και στον τομέα της θεραπείας αλλά και σε επίπεδο πρόληψης με ότι αυτό συνεπάγεται για την εκτροφή του αλλά κυρίως για τους ευαίσθητους οργανισμούς που διαχειρίζεται ..
Θα διαφωνήσω όμως με την άποψη ,της ''ιντερνετικής'' εκτροφής που στηρίζεται σχεδόν αποκλειστικά σε άρθρα και λίνκς χωρίς αντίστοιχη εκτροφική εμπειρία..(Είναι σαν το χειρούργο που αναλαμβάνει να εγχειρίσει χωρίς αντίστοιχη εξάσκηση πάνω σε πραγματικά περιστατικά ..)..
Όλα είναι αλυσίδα και αλληλένδετα αλλά δεν είναι δυνατόν να απαιτούμε ''πτυχίο'' ανάγνωσης και κατανόησης λίνκς από ανθρώπους που στην πλειοψηφία τους ,ασχολούνται με τα πτηνά συντροφιάς από χόμπυ και για το μεράκι τους ..
Ο καθένας διαβάζει ,ενημερώνεται,αφομειώνει και εφαρμόζει αυτά που για τον ίδιο είναι αξιοσημείωτα και που σίγουρα είναι διαφορετικά ανά περίπτωση,χαρακτήρα,μόρφωσ  η,στόχους,επιδιώξεις κ.λ.π..
Καλή σας νύχτα !

----------


## jk21

ΝΙΚΟ δεν ξερω αν το δευτερο μισο του ποστ απευθυνεται κυριως σε εμενα αλλα εγω ετσι το εκλαμβανω λογω των λινκ που παρεθεσα .την θεση περι συνδιασμου γνωσεων μεσα απο ερευνες και αρθρα αλλα και εμπειριας δεν την σχολιαζω γιατι ηδη την εχω στηριξει και εγω σε προηγουμενο ποστ στο παρον θεμα .ομως θεωρω οτι πολλα απο τα λινκ που εχω βαλει ειναι δυνατον να κατανοηθουν απο πολλους ,αν ενδιαφερθουν να τα διαβασουν .καμμια εμπειρικη εκτροφη δεν προχωρα ενα βημα πιο πανω αν δεν αποφασισουμε οσοι μπορουμε να μαθουμε απο τα αρθρα αυτα .να μου επιτρεψεις επειδη γνωριζω απο κοντα  και εσενα και το γιωργο το geam αλλα και τον  μιχαλη λιγοτερο βεβαια ,οτι και οι 3 μπορειτε μια χαρα να κατανοησετε τα περισσοτερα .


ενα απλο παραδειγμα πχ που μας μιλαει για το γαστρεντερικο των πουλιων   http://www.avianeducationandresource...rc.cgi?anatomy

αλλα και χρησιμα σε δυσκολες στιγμες οπως αυτο  http://www.avianeducationandresource...rc.cgi?illness 

χρονο και ορεξη θελει !

η πραγματικη εκτροφη  ειναι η πορτα ομως  .... *<< education is the key >>*

----------


## parrotlet breeding

> Παρότι έγραψα ότι δεν θα επανέλθω ...και αφού αντιπαρέλθω τους χαρακτηρισμούς του νεαρού συνφορουμίστα(φίλε Στέφανε αφού ξεκαβαλικέψεις το καλάμι ,μάθε να συζητάς κι όχι να υποτιμάς τους συνομιλητές σου ...)


ασχολίαστο.... 

Δημήτρη (jk21) συνέχισε να κάνεις τις έρευνές σου πάνω στα θέματα υγείας και συνέχισε να ποστάρεις links. Όποιος πραγματικά ενδιαφέρεται θα αφιερώσει χρόνο και θα μάθει ώστε να προσφέρει το καλύτερο στους φτερωτούς συντρόφους του. Εξάλλου αυτή είναι η έννοια του διαδικτύου και της μεταβίβασης της ανθρώπινης γνώσης, αλίμονο αν ο καθένας μας στηριζόταν σ'αυτό που παρατηρεί από μόνος του στην εκτροφή του και δεν ανοίγει τα μάτια στις γνώσεις που μπορεί να του προσφέρουν άλλοι άνθρωποι πιο ειδικοί και πιο καταρτισμένοι από αυτόν....

----------


## geam

Δημήτρη τα λίνκ σίγουρα βοηθάνε,  και σίγουρα ο καθένας από εμάς έχει την δυνατότητα και την κριτική ικανότητα, να διυλίσει αυτό που διάβασε, και να αποφασίσει αν θα το ακολουθήσει στην ερασιτεχνική ή την επαγγελματική εκτροφή του…. Άλλωστε το ξέρεις πολύ καλά,  πως εγώ τουλάχιστον, είμαι της άποψης « πίστευε και μη *,* ερεύνα…» (αυτό το σημείο στίξης που κάνει την τόσο μεγάλη διαφορά….)
Αλλά όταν κάποιος σε βαφτίζει ημιμαθή χωρίς να σε ξέρει και χωρίς να γνωρίζει την θέση σου και τις όποιες γνώσεις  έχεις, εκμηδενίζοντας, το άρθρο σου, αν μη τι άλλο, είναι πέραν του δεόντως εριστικό, ενώ παράλληλα συγχέεται η ανθρώπινη βιολογία και ανατομία με την αναλογη των ζώων….
νομίζω πως κάνουμε συζήτηση και κουβέντα άνευ λόγου…. 
οι άνθρωποι μπορούν όλοι να πάρουν το ίδιο σχήμα αντιβίωσης????? μπορούν όλοι να φάνε κουκιά???? μπορούν όλοι να φανέ ψωμί και προϊόντα γλουτένης????? τα ζωα γιατι να μπορούν????

----------


## jk21

.... δεν θα κρατηθω και θα σου πω οτι ο Νικος αφιερωνει χρονο .ισως οχι οσο πχ εγω σε τετοια θεματα (σε αλλα περισσοτερο ) αλλα και σε αυτα .οπως επισης θα ηθελα να πω με την ευκαιρια οτι ολα αυτα τα λινκ δεν ειναι για να ανοιχθουν και να κατανοηθουν απαραιτητα τωρα .αλλα και μετα απο 5 χρονια.τοτε πολλα πραγματα θα ειναι αλλιως (πχ η ΑΕΚΑΡΑ πρωταθλητρια !!! )  εδω θα ειμαστε αν το θελει ο Δημιουργος και τοτε θα τα ξαναπουμε .εδω σε αυτο το ποστ ! το υποσχομαι !

----------


## aeras

Δημήτρη, εάν υπάρχει έρευνα  με θέμα: το μηλόξυδο χορήγηση -τρόποι δράση του- αποτελέσματα - σε προσβεβλημένα από μύκητες πουλιά, καν’ την  ανάρτηση.

----------


## parrotlet breeding

> Αλλά όταν κάποιος σε βαφτίζει ημιμαθή χωρίς να σε ξέρει και χωρίς να γνωρίζει την θέση σου και τις όποιες γνώσεις  έχεις, εκμηδενίζοντας, το άρθρο σου, αν μη τι άλλο, είναι πέραν του δεόντως εριστικό, ενώ παράλληλα συγχέεται η ανθρώπινη βιολογία και ανατομία με την αναλογη των ζώων….
> νομίζω πως κάνουμε συζήτηση και κουβέντα άνευ λόγου…. 
> οι άνθρωποι μπορούν όλοι να πάρουν το ίδιο σχήμα αντιβίωσης????? μπορούν όλοι να φάνε κουκιά???? μπορούν όλοι να φανέ ψωμί και προϊόντα γλουτένης????? τα ζωα γιατι να μπορούν????


Το ότι το άρθρο ήταν εξαρχής λάθος το εξήγησα και είναι εμφανές και από αυτά που έγραψε η βίκυ και για το γεγονός ότι δεν είχε παραπομπές σε αξιόπιστες πηγές ή βιβλιογραφία. Ίσως η γραφή μου να είναι λίγο αιχμηρή αλλά θα συνεχίσω να την πιστεύω και να τη γράφω εφόσον βλέπω ότι δεν υπάρχει διάθεση να γίνει κατανοητό ότι υπάρχει το απειροελάχιστο ενδεχόμενο ένας φοιτητής ιατρικής να γνωρίζει ένα ή δύο πράγματα παραπάνω για το μεταβολισμό και τη βιοχημεία που διέπει τον άνθρωπο και ενδεχομένως τα ζώα. Τα ερωτήματα σου έχουν επιστημονική απάντηση αλλά δε θα μπω στη διαδικασία να τα απαντήσω γιατί ακόμη και αυτό βλέπω πως παρεξηγείται. Θα προτιμήσω να σιωπήσω γιατί πάλι το θέμα γίνεται προσωπικό και μου φαίνεται πως θα βρεθούν και πάλι στη δυσάρεστη θέση οι διαχειριστές να διαγράφουν μηνύματα. Θα προτιμήσω λοιπόν να σιωπήσω γιατί νομίζω ότι αυτή η συζήτηση δεν έχει κάτι άλλο να προσφέρει. Επίσης παραθέτω προσφορά link για τον jk21 http://www.tandf.co.uk/journals/authors/cavpauth.asp

----------


## aeras

Γιατρέ, ευτυχώς που εσύ μας τρέλανες στην βιβλιογραφία και αναίρεσες εμπεριστατωμένα τα κακώς κείμενα του άρθρου

----------


## parrotlet breeding

> Γιατρέ, ευτυχώς που εσύ μας τρέλανες στην βιβλιογραφία και αναίρεσες εμπεριστατωμένα τα κακώς κείμενα του άρθρου


Το άρθρο γράδει ότι η ρύθμιση του PH γίνεται με διάφορες ουσίες που παράγονται από το ήπαρ και το πάγκρεας κλπ....... πάρε λοιπόν μία λίστα από βιβλία που γράφουν καθαρά ότι το PH ρυθμίζεται από το αναπνευστικό και από τους νεφρούς

Boron, Boulpaep - Ιατρική Φυσιολογία, εκδ Πασχαλίδης
Vander,Sherman - Φυσιολογία του Ανθρώπου, εκδ Πασχαλίδης
Σμοκοβίτης - Φυσιολογία (δε θυμάμαι εκδόσεις αλλά το συγκεκριμένο διδάσκεται στην κτηνιατρική Θεασσαλονίκης)
Damjanov - Παθοφυσιολογία, εκδ Παρισιάνου
Silbernagl - Physiology, εκδ Thieme
Silbernagl - Pathophysiology, εκδ Thieme
Mc phee - Ιατρική Φυσιολογία, εκδ Λίτσα
Robins - Παθολογοανατομία με στοιχεία παθογένειας, εκδ Πασχαλίδη
............................................. και η λίστα αν θες να γίνεις πιο προκλητικός μπορεί να συνεχιστεί.............

----------


## jk21

το υφος γραφης δεν μου αρεσε σε ορισμενα σημεια απο ολους σας .ισως και σε καποιους το δικο μου .το θεμα ειναι να μην στεκουμε εκει .Γιωργο οταν ξεκινουσα τις σπουδες στη σελετε το 87 πηγαινα σε μια σχολη που θα μαθαινα το ψωνιο μου (ηλεκτρονικα ) και το πως θα κανω το πιο ..αματο μηχανημα να εκπεμπει στο βολο .σε 4 χρονια εμαθα πως αξιζει να κατσεις διπλα στα παιδια για να φερεις ενα καλυτερο αυριο για την ελλαδα που αγαπας (αν αγαπας ) .ημουνα αλλος οταν εμπαινα ,αλλος οταν εβγαινα ,αλλος ειμαι τωρα .καπως ετσι ενας νεος που παει να γινει γιατρος ,παει με ονειρα για να θεραπευει ανθρωπους ,στην πορεια χτυπαει και καμμια ωραια φοιτητριουλα αλλα τα ξενυχτια και η διαπιστωση της ευθυνης του ειδικα οταν παει για εργαστηριο ανατομιας σε καμμια εγχειρηση τον κανουν πιο αυστηρο και ψυχρο γιατι ετσι πρεπει καποια στιγμη να γινει .στην πορεια θα μαθει ποτε και που πρεπει .

στην πορεια των τελευταιων χρονων που εχω μαθει εντελως θεωρητικα καποια πραγματα για φαρμακα ,οταν ακουω διαφορα κουφα στο διαδικτυο ,συνηθως (οχι παντα )σιωπω και ας βγαινω απο τα ρουχα μου  .καποτε για αλλα θεματα βεβαια την εποχη του pb εμπλεκα σε καυγαδες .ο ανθρωπος αλλαζει .σαν δασκαλος εχω μαθει να μην κρινω τους νεους .σαν γενια που εκανε λαθη ομως (η δικια μου ) ,απαιτω απο αυτους στην πορεια να γινουν καλυτεροι μου !!! 


*στεφανε ευχαριστω για το λινκ ! 


* μιχαλη  εγω θα συνεχισω να δινω προληπτικα μηλοξυδο χωρις ισως αποτελεσματα και επιστημονικες αποδειξεις και συ θα συνεχισεις (ισως ) να χρησιμοποιεις πχ κοκκιδιστατικα παρολο που ο L. MEYER JONES, professor of veterinary pharmacology in Iowa State College, holds degrees of doctor of veterinary medicine from Iowa State College and doctor of philosophy from the University of Minnesota. He is author of a textbook, Veterinary Pharmacology and Therapeutics.

θα λεει για αυτα 


*Ενάντια στην άσκοπη χρήση κοκκιδιοστατικών χωρίς οδηγία κτηνιάτρου....*


καλη μας πορεια !

----------


## jk21

θερμη παρακληση σε ολους απο δω και περα να μην μιλουν με επιθετικο ή ειρωνικο υφος !

----------


## aeras

γιατρέ το άρθρο αυτό γράφει. σε γενικές γραμμές, η ρύθμιση της οξύτητας επιτυγχάνεται με την εξουδετέρωση των παραπανίσιων οξέων από ειδικά ένζυμα που παράγουν το ήπαρ και το πάγκρεας. το αίμα επίσης μεταφέρει ορισμένα οξέα τα οποία αποβάλλονται με τα ούρα, τα κόπρανα, τον ιδρώτα ή και μέσω των πνευμόνων ως αέρια.
το άρθρο γράδει ότι η ρύθμιση του ph γίνεται με διάφορες ουσίες που παράγονται από το ήπαρ και το πάγκρεας κλπ....... πάρε λοιπόν μία λίστα από βιβλία που γράφουν καθαρά ότι το ph ρυθμίζεται από το αναπνευστικό και από τους νεφρούς

----------


## parrotlet breeding

Η ρύθμιση του pH επιτυγχάνεται μέσω απέκκρισης των διττανθρακικών (HCO3) από τους νεφρούς και διοξειδίου του άνθρακα (CO2) από τους πνέυμονες. Μάλιστα τα επίπεδα του pH στο αίμα είναι πολύ αυστηρά καθοριζόμενα στην τιμή 7,40 +- 0,05 και οποιαδήποτε παρέκκλιση προκαλεί οξεία κλινική εικόνα που τις περισσότερες φορές χρήζει νοσηλείας.

και συνεχίζω....
Devlin - Βιοχημεία κλινικοι συχετισμοί, εκδ Πασχαλίδη
Harper's - Βιολογική Χημεία, εκδ Πασχαλίδη
Stein - Pathology
Davidson - Pathology principles

----------


## geam

ελπίζω να με συγχωρήσουν οι υπόλοιποι αναγνώστες για το παρακάτω κείμενο φωτογραφικού χαρακτήρα, αλλά καλό θα είναι όταν μιλάμε, και εκθέτουμε απόψεις με επιχειρήματα, να μιλάμε και επί πραγματικών γεγονότων, να συγκρίνουμε όμοια πράγματα, και να κρίνουμε τις εξελίξεις από τις πράξεις και από την ιστορικότητα, και όχι από την γενική θεωρία..... 

γιατί αποδεχόμαστε όλοι πως η ζωνη ασφαλείας σώσει ζωές, αλλά υπάρχουν αρκετές περιπτώσεις που την έχει αφαιρέσει κιόλας....

σ’ ένα φόρουμ για πτηνά συντροφιάς, θεωρώ πως δεν μπορούμε να συγκρίνουμε το ανθρώπινο γαστρεντερολογικό σύστημα με των πτηνών... πόσο μάλλον να συγκρίνουμε το γαστρεντερολογικό των μεγάλων πτηνών με των μικρών.... όσες ανατομικές ομοιότητες κι αν υπάρχουν, φυσικά θα υπάρχουν και ακόμα περισσότερες διαφορές... έντερο το ένα, έντερο και το άλλο, αλλά θεωρώ ανούσιο να μιλάμε για το ph των εντέρων του ανθρώπου, που είναι αρκετά μέτρα σε μήκος (σύμφωνα με τις λιγοστές μου γνώσεις), και για το ph της καρδερίνας που μπορεί σε φτάνει με βία το 1 μέτρο εάν ξεδιπλωθεί...

μπορεί λοιπόν η πηγή ενός άρθρου, να μην είναι αξιόπιστη ή να έχει ελλείψεις αλλά καλό θα είναι ο καθένας από εμάς να σέβεται αυτον που γράφει το οτιδήποτε, να προσέχει τον αιχμηρό του λόγο. *(*************************************************  ***********************)

*επίσης σ’ ένα φόρουμ πτηνών, φαντάζομαι ότι είναι χρήσιμο να υπάρχει βιβλιογραφία, που χρησιμοποιείται στις σχολές στης ιατρικής, αλλά θα ήθελα να υπάρχουν και αναφορές για την χρησιμότητα αυτών που αναγράφονται στα links και στα βιβλία, και πως μπορούν αυτά, να χρησιμοποιηθούν στην καθημερινότητα μας με τα πουλάκια... 

με τις λιγοστες μου γνώσεις ξέρω πως υπάρχουν IN VITRO εργαστηριακες εξετάσεις για τους ανθρώπους με χιλιάδες αντιδραστήρια.... για τα πουλάκια υπάρχει κατι αντιστοιχο????? και ξαναγράφω για να γίνω σαφής : ΓΙΑ ΤΑ ΜΙΚΡΑ ΩΔΙΚΑ ΠΤΗΝΑ ΚΑΙ ΟΧΙ ΓΙΑ ΟΡΝΙΘΕΣ.... ακόμα θα ήθελα να ρωτήσω εάν υπάρχει αντίστοιχο merck manual - που θεωρείται διεθνώς ιατρικά αξιόπιστο - για τα μικρά πουλάκια μας?????????

καλό θα ήταν να μην συγχέονται ορισμοί ή έννοιες. Ακριβολογούμε και απαντάμε στον συνολμιλητή μας σε αυτό που ρωτάει και μόνο....

και για τελευταία φορά θα επανέλθω και θα ρωτήσω: ΕΑΝ ΕΧΟΥΝ ΓΙΝΕΙ ΚΛΙΝΙΚΕΣ ΜΕΛΕΤΕΣ ΚΑΙ ΕΡΕΥΝΕΣ ΣΕ ΜΙΚΡΑ ΠΤΗΝΑ (ΠΑΡΑΔΕΙΣΙΑ – ΚΑΝΑΡΙΝΙΑ –ΚΑΡΔΕΡΙΝΕΣ κλπ) και που μπορούμε να τις δούμε αυτές ή κάποια απο τα απ[οτελέσματα τους?????? θα βιαστώ να απαντήσω πως ΟΧΙ ΔΕΝ ΕΧΟΥΝ ΓΙΝΕΙ διότι είναι εξαιρετικά μικροί οργανισμοί, με ακόμα μικρότερες αντοχές, και θα έπρεπε να θυσιαστούν αρκετές εκατοντάδες χιλιάδες πληθυσμού μικρών πτηνών, προκειμένου να μπορέσει να εξαχθει ένα ασφαλές συμπέρασμα, που δεν συμφέρει οικονομικά αλλά και πρακτικά.... έτσι η χορήγηση γίνεται εμπειρικά και με ανάληψη του ρίσκου από αυτόν που το χορηγεί....

κλείνοντας και αποχαιρετώντας σας, μετά από 8 χρόνια εργασίας σε μια από τις μεγαλύτερες ιδιωτικές κλινικές των Αθηνών, θα ήθελα να καταθέσω και να μοιραστώ μαζί σας την προσωπική μου εμπειρία, η οποία αποτύπωσε στην μνήμη μου αρκετούς γιατρούς διευθυντές κλινικών, καθηγητές, και επίτιμους της σχολής του πανεπιστημίου των Αθηνών, οι οποίοι είχαν στείλει «ταξίδι» αρκετούς ασθενείς και οι οποίοι δεν ήταν άξιοι ούτε τους κτηνίατρους να επαγγέλονται, και αντί να τους έχουν χώσει μέσα για ανθρωποκτονία εξ αμελείας, αντιθέτως είχαν κορνιζάρει το πτυχίο τους και τον όρκο του Ιπποκράτη, και θησαύριζαν.... φυσικά όλα τα γουρούνια δεν έχουν την ίδια φάτσα, ούτε μπαίνουν στο ίδιο τσουβάλι.

*(*************************************************  ***********************)
*_
_
Χαιρετώ σας!!!

----------


## aeras

Όπου σε συμφέρει παραποιείς το κείμενο η αντίστοιχα το εξειδικεύεις σε λεπτομέρειες, ο άνθρωπος δεν έκανε διατριβή στην ομοιόσταση μια περίληψη προσπάθησε να κάνει έστω για σένα ατυχής, για άλλους όταν αναφέρει το αίμα επίσης μεταφέρει ορισμένα οξέα τα οποία αποβάλλονται με τα ούρα, τα κόπρανα, τον ιδρώτα ή και μέσω των πνευμόνων ως αέρια τους καλύπτει. Πέρα από αυτό, το θέμα είναι για τα όξυνα τρόφιμα πιστεύω την αναφορά που κάνει στο ξύδι και την οξύτητα που προκαλεί στον οργανισμό όταν εισέχετε σε αυτόν να μην έχεις αντίθετη γνώμη εγώ εκεί εστιάζω το ενδιαφέρον για αυτό και ο λόγος της ερώτησης μου. Και για να επανέλθουμε στο θέμα και ας υποθέσουμε ότι το ξίδι με κάποιον τρόπο άγνωστο έως τώρα σε μένα, εκτός και τον γνωρίζεις να μας τον πεις, πως ενεργεί θετικά στην υγεία του πουλιού που πάσχει από μύκητες? Φανατίζομαι ότι αυτό είναι το μηλικό οξύ ή και κάποια άλλα οξύ που περιέχει εάν είναι έτσι και καθαρό ξύδι να πει το πουλί όταν τα σκευάσματα του εμπορίου έχουν οξύτητα 4.5 – 5 και όταν και εσύ παραδέχτηκες ότι οι μύκητες ζουν και σε χαμηλότερα όξυνα περιβάλλοντα δεν μπορώ να καταλάβω πως ωφελεί τα πουλιά έστω και καταστέλλοντας τους μύκητες. Αυτή ήταν η αρχική μου ερώτηση και εάν είναι δυνατόν οι απαντήσεις να έχουν σχέση με αυτήν.

----------


## jk21

ΓΙΩΡΓΟ ερευνες υπαρχουν και δεν ειναι υποχρεωτικα αντηρτημενες στο διαδικτυο αλλα σε κτηνιατρικα περιοδικα οπου ειναι υποχρεωμενοι οοι ερευνητες να τις αναρτουν  .επισης στο merckvetmanual δεν θα βρεις μονο οδηγιες για ορνιθες .δοσολογιες για μικρα πτηνα θα βρες πχ και στο bsava.com 
 ... ακομη θυμαμαι σχετικη ερευνα για χρηση της ουσιας ambolium ως κοκκιδιοστατικου σε finches που την παρουσιαζε μη δραστικη εναντιον του isospora lacazei βασικου κοκκιδιου των ευρωπαικων finches .ισως την εχω παραθεσει και εδω ,το ειχα κανει ομως αλλου οπου ελαχιστοι το δωσανε σημασια και συχνα πυκνα ακομα και ατομα με εμπειρια συνεχιζαν να την χρησιμοποιουν μεσω συγκεκριμενου σκευσματος  ( 2 ενα με σκετο αμπρολιουμ και 1 με αλλες 2 ουσιες συνεργατικα αλλα με αυτην σαν κοκκιδιοστατικο ) που εισαγεται στην ελλαδα
οσο αφορα την παραθεση λινκ αν ημασταν δικαιοι θα επρεπε να φωτογαφισεις και εκτος απο τον επικρινοντα το αρθρο που ξεκινησε το παρον θεμα ,και τον ιδιο που το ξεκινησε και συνηθιζει να κανει το ιδιο .μιχαλακη για σενα λεω !!!

----------


## geam

ανακαλώ λόγω ασυμβατότητας με το αρχικό ποστ, και λόγω διατήρησης της ηρεμίας...

----------


## aeras

Και εγώ Δημήτρη μπορώ να βρω αρκετά αρνητικά στο ξύδι που έχουν να κάνουν με την υγεία. Καλός γιατρός είναι αυτός που γιατρεύει. :Confused0053:

----------


## mariakappa

θα παρακαλούσα να μην συνεχιστούν τα προσβλητικά σχόλια. ο διάλογος πρέπει να ειναι εποικοδομητικός και οχι στείρος. και αναφέρομαι σε όλες τις πλευρές.

----------


## geam

μόνο για τα παιδιά της διαχείρισης, μια συγνώμη εάν σας έφερα σε δύσκολη θέση.... και το εννοώ!!!

----------


## jk21

MIXAΛΗ ως προς την επιδραση του μηλοξυδου στους μυκητες δεν μπορω να στο εξηγησω με καλυτερο τροπο .δεν μιλω για σοβαρη επιδραση αν υπαρχουν στα εντερα αλλα η επιδραση του στην οδο της τροφης εστω μεχρι τον προστομαχο υπαρχει .ειτε γιατι το υποστηριζω εγω ,ειτε γιατι το γραφει το merckvetmanual ,ειτε γιατι ενας υποψηφιος γιατρος και μια υποψηφια διατροφολογος αυτο εχουν μαθει τουλαχιστον για την επιδραση του στον ανθρωπινο αντιστοιχης περιοχης βλενογονο ,ειτε γιατι αυτο εχω ακουσει και γω απο πτηνιατρο (ως προληψη τουλαχιστον 100 % ) και γιατι αυτο ενας πολυ γνωστος ιταλος πτηνιατρος και εκτροφεας αυτο ειχε πει σε σεμιναριο που ειχε γινει στην χωρα μας περυσι ( todisco ) 

ως προς την επιδραση οχι του ξυδιου ,ουτε του συμβατικου μηλοξυδου αλλα του αραφιναριστου βιολογικου ,μονο η περιεκτικοτητα σε χρησιμα ενζυμα ,που ξερω οτι και συ εκτιμας στις ανεπεξεργαστες τροφες ,νομιζω οτι σε αριαωσεις καταλληλες οχι μονο δεν δημιουργει προβληματα αλλα εχει και πολλα να δωσει !

----------


## aeras

Δημήτρη, εάν είναι να χρησιμοποιήσω όξινο τρόφιμο θα προτιμούσα το λεμόνι, που σε τελική ανάλυση είναι μια αλκαλική τροφή. Διότι το μηλόξυδο δεν βλέπω να περιέχει κάποια άλλη ουσία που δεν υπάρχει σε άλλες τροφές, πέρα από το οξύ που περιέχει.

----------

